# Club Stogie Cigar Raffle



## Jeff (Jan 2, 2005)

Whoohoo! Just got word from the Elder Gorilla Leader okaying a CS raffle. I don't have all the logistics worked out yet, but here is the basic structure. Also, I would appreciate any advice from my fellow Gorillas.  
Under 20 chances, cost = $1.50 Over 20 chances, cost = $1
Prize will be a 5-pack or equivalent sampler of high quality
Winner may be able to have a choice between packs
Raffle funds will buy the best pack available with the money
Unused funds will either be rolled into the next raffle or donated to Club Stogie
Payment methods will have to be worked out
Drawing methods will have to be worked out
  
I'm going to start it as soon as I solve the last two issues. I don't think all of us has PayPal so that seems like a bad choice. Perhaps, mailing the money. As for picking, I'm looking at random number generators or simply drawing them out of a hat.


----------



## MocoBird (Sep 2, 2004)

Cool Idea Jeff! Maybe one suggestion....If you do decide to have us send cash why don't you make it an even dollar amount. That way we can just toss a buck or two in an envelope. Would hate to send change threw the mail. Just a thought......
Keep up the good work!!


----------



## Nely (Nov 11, 2004)

Yeah I love it! I think pay pal is very common among us. If any fellow gorilla doesn't have it is very easy to sign up for it.


----------



## floydp (Jun 6, 2004)

I'm in Jeff.


----------



## Pablo (Oct 13, 1997)

I think this is great. I will see if I can find some kind of raffle software to help run this.


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

The drawing part is easy. You can use a randomizer like this to generate winning numbers.

Of course, you should have someone not participating in the drawing handle that part. Let me know if you need help with getting fair results out of the randomizer.


----------



## DsrtDog (Jan 25, 2005)

Count me in...This sounds like a great Idea for us NewB's to flex our taste buds...

DsrtDog


----------



## Scott M (Jan 4, 2005)

I'm in...tally ho!

Let us know when you're up and running!


Scott"impulsivegambler"M


----------



## DonJefe (Dec 1, 2003)

Great idea!! Can't wait to get started.


----------



## radar (Dec 31, 1999)

Count me in!


----------



## CIGma_Chi (Jan 26, 2005)

I'm in! Sounds like fun!


----------



## TheSmokingHiker (Jan 11, 2005)

Count me in. I especially like the idea of giving some money back to CS. I have heard a few fellow Gorillas complain about lack of space in our box among other things. This could be a good way to help with these issues.


----------



## cookieboy364 (Jan 25, 2005)

sounds good to me I'm in. I think the option of either paypal or cash would be a good idea.


----------



## miketafc (Dec 7, 2003)

Good Idea. 

More Cigars --- Yeah, I won them in a raffle dear.


----------



## itstim (Nov 5, 2004)

Count me in too. I use Paypal and think it is much easier to use than sending money through the mail.


----------



## Jeff (Jan 2, 2005)

Thanks for all the advice. Keep it coming. :w Based upon the people who've shown interest, I'm going to start compiling a list for the first CS Raffle.


----------



## Jeff (Jan 2, 2005)

I was perusing my cigar catalogs last night and looking at all the packs and samplers available. Man, this in going to get lots of high end cigars out for Gorillas to try who normally wouldn't be able to get them.  Let me know if you want to join or be taken off.



istim
miketafc
cookieboy364
TheSmokingHiker
CIGma_Chi
radar
DonJefe
Scott M
DsrtDog
pds
floydp
Nely
MocoBird
Jeff


----------



## P-Town Smokes (Jan 7, 2005)

You can blue me in, Thanks, I love raffles.


Jeff said:


> I was perusing my cigar catalogs last night and looking at all the packs and samplers available. Man, this in going to get lots of high end cigars out for Gorillas to try who normally wouldn't be able to get them.  Let me know if you want to join or be taken off.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## radar (Dec 31, 1999)

I'm still in! Should be fun.


----------



## dagrinch (Oct 26, 2003)

Just caught the post on the raffle. Count the Grinch in if there is still time.

Grinch OUT!!!


----------



## cookieboy364 (Jan 25, 2005)

Still in, keep us posted. Any idea how it will be organized. Will there be one big winner or will it be split into several smaller prizes? What kinds of smokes did you have in mind for prizes?


----------



## kamikaiguy (Feb 18, 2004)

I'm In Too. Jeff if you need any help setting this up let me know.


----------



## Scott M (Jan 4, 2005)

Still interested!

Sound off if ya need anything!

S.


----------



## FunkyPorcini (Jan 13, 2005)

oh oh oh

ME ME ME!!! Can I can I can I???

[pee pee dance]


----------



## Darb85 (Jan 30, 2005)

I would be interested let me know how every thing works


----------



## DsrtDog (Jan 25, 2005)

I cant wait for this to get off the ground...I love to donate money


----------



## Jeff (Jan 2, 2005)

I'm glad everyone is so excited! It will be open for a couple more days till I get my end together. I'd rather avoid multiple prizes(2nd, 3rd). Because the cost of a chance isn't much, I don't see why the raffle can't be run bi-weekly. Everyone is only allowed one ticket in order to give equal chance to everybody.
PayPal would be the easiest way, but if people don't want to bother getting an account I will accept money through the mail. I don't see any risk mailing 1-2 dollars.
As for the drawing. There is a site that you can input the number of people and it will generate a random number. This is where we will need to ask for a volunteer that everyone trusts to get the magic number. I've seen software that can do this but it costs $$$$.
Once I have the list and everyone's money, the number will be drawn. I will pick a few packs for the winner to choose from taking into account the amount of the pot and shipping. I have no problem donating the leftover $ to our fave CS.
I really appreciate everyone who offered to help out! Thanks guys.


----------



## Nely (Nov 11, 2004)

I trust you jeff. It's ok with me if you pick the winning tickets.


----------



## cookieboy364 (Jan 25, 2005)

Jeff said:


> I'm glad everyone is so excited! It will be open for a couple more days till I get my end together. I'd rather avoid multiple prizes(2nd, 3rd). Because the cost of a chance isn't much, I don't see why the raffle can't be run bi-weekly. Everyone is only allowed one ticket in order to give equal chance to everybody.
> PayPal would be the easiest way, but if people don't want to bother getting an account I will accept money through the mail. I don't see any risk mailing 1-2 dollars.
> As for the drawing. There is a site that you can input the number of people and it will generate a random number. This is where we will need to ask for a volunteer that everyone trusts to get the magic number. I've seen software that can do this but it costs $$$$.
> Once I have the list and everyone's money, the number will be drawn. I will pick a few packs for the winner to choose from taking into account the amount of the pot and shipping. I have no problem donating the leftover $ to our fave CS.
> I really appreciate everyone who offered to help out! Thanks guys.


sound good this should be a lot of fun!!!!


----------



## Jeff (Jan 2, 2005)

Nely said:


> I trust you jeff. It's ok with me if you pick the winning tickets.


Thanks for the vote of confidence. I'm ok with doing that, but not if I'm in the drawing. I wouldn't mind alternating with others so I can be in a few too. :w


----------



## FunkyPorcini (Jan 13, 2005)

I trust ya too Jeff but I'm with you on the switching out idea. Although I am an extremely honest person I wouldn't feel good picking my own number and then having to announce that I was the winner.


----------



## kamikaiguy (Feb 18, 2004)

I think we should have one of the elders pick the number. They deserve the respect. If it were not for them we would not have the knowledge to even pick a good sampler pack.


----------



## SeanGAR (Jul 9, 2004)

kamikaiguy said:


> I think we should have one of the elders pick the number. They deserve the respect. If it were not for them we would not have the knowledge to even pick a good sampler pack.


I'm not an elder, but I am a geezer,I don't intend to play the raffle and I have a calculator that generates random numbers.

If you guys want me to randomly select numbers, PM me the number playing. I won't look at the thread and see the names, I'll just have my calculator pick 4 digit random numbers for each of the contestants listed from 1 to n. The contestant with the highest (or lowest, doesn't matter to me) randomly selected 4 digit number wins. Chance of a tie is infinately small because I can show 12 or more digits in the random numbers (they range from 0 to 1, so a tie is extremely unlikly).

For example, if there are 14 people playing.

1-.0411
2-.2848
3-.7869
4-.0407
5-.8691
6-.1561
7-.5616
8-.3158
9-.7223
10-.5182
11-.2019
12-.7153
13-.0018 - lowest number
14-.9116 - highest number

For full disclosure, I use a HP32SII to generate the random numbers, which range between 0 and 1. From the manual: "The number is part of a uniformly distriibuted pseudo-random number sequence. It passes the spectral test of D. Knuth, Seminumerical Algorithms vol. 2, London". I'm sure that makes you all happier. I only report 4 digits each, there are more of course.

Sean


----------



## Jeff (Jan 2, 2005)

Thanks for the offer. That would be great of you. I was thinking of using this: http://www.random.org/nform.html

Would you be ok with that? It limits the numbers for how many people are playing. Your system sounds fine as well.


----------



## SeanGAR (Jul 9, 2004)

Jeff said:


> Thanks for the offer. That would be great of you. I was thinking of using this: http://www.random.org/nform.html
> 
> Would you be ok with that? It limits the numbers for how many people are playing. Your system sounds fine as well.


Oh, thats much easier isn't it?


----------



## floydp (Jun 6, 2004)

Sounds great, keep us posted Jeff..


----------



## Jeff (Jan 2, 2005)

Here is the most current list. Since there are 19 people I suggest that a chance be $1.50-2.00. 19 people @ $1.50 would give a pot of $28.50. That could buy a very nice 5-pack. If you guys think making it $2 would be better than let me know. Lets try and have the deadline for entries be this coming Friday and the drawing can be Monday. Sound good?  My PayPal address is [email protected]. This would be easiest but I have no problem with other methods as long as they get in before the drawing.
istim
miketafc
cookieboy364
TheSmokingHiker
CIGma_Chi
radar
DonJefe
Scott M
DsrtDog
pds
floydp
Nely
MocoBird
Jeff
P-Town Smokes
dagrinch
kamikaiguy
FunkyPorcini
Darb85


----------



## FunkyPorcini (Jan 13, 2005)

Jeff said:


> If you guys think making it $2 would be better than let me know.


I say $2. It's round and still less than a burger.


----------



## Jeff (Jan 2, 2005)

Anouncement: $2.00

Had enough feedback to convince me of this. 

Deadline is this coming Friday. Good luck. :w


----------



## itstim (Nov 5, 2004)

Can we only buy one ticket? Or can we buy more than one?


----------



## Jeff (Jan 2, 2005)

This is my theory on that. Lets keep it at one ticket per person in order to level out the financial playing field. This way everyone gets an equal shot at it. If my thinking is way off here let me know. Just trying to make it as much fun as possible. 

_Please include your CS username in your PayPal or mailed payment. I don't know who everyone is by their real names.  _


----------



## FunkyPorcini (Jan 13, 2005)

I'm for one ticket per person.


----------



## floydp (Jun 6, 2004)

I agree,1 ticket per customer...


----------



## DsrtDog (Jan 25, 2005)

My vote would be for a single ticket. Hopefully this will become a regular event :w


----------



## P-Town Smokes (Jan 7, 2005)

One here also, P-Town loves raffles


----------



## cookieboy364 (Jan 25, 2005)

Jeff said:


> This is my theory on that. Lets keep it at one ticket per person in order to level out the financial playing field. This way everyone gets an equal shot at it. If my thinking is way off here let me know. Just trying to make it as much fun as possible.
> 
> _Please include your CS username in your PayPal or mailed payment. I don't know who everyone is by their real names.  _


Sounds good to me. Just a suggestion that maybe if in the future we limit the number of people in the raffle, that we could up it to one ticket per person at $5 each times 20 people thats $100. Then you could give out 1st, 2nd and 3rd place prizes or something on that order. This just increases you odds of winning something. Just a suggestion though please feel free to add any input.


----------



## cookieboy364 (Jan 25, 2005)

$2 payment sent.


----------



## Jeff (Jan 2, 2005)

I quickly put up a web page so everyone can check to make sure their payment has been recorded. I'll keep it updated as frequently as I can. Once I get dreamweaver re-installed on my computer I'll make the page a bit prettier. 

http://www.personal.psu.edu/users/j/j/jjw152/CSRaffle.htm


----------



## Jeff (Jan 2, 2005)

Important: My PayPal isn't set up to accept credit card payments. It costs money to upgrade to a business account. If you use PayPal, please transfer funds from your bank account to your PayPal or use existing PayPal funds. Sorry for this inconvenience. I forgot all about this aspect of using PayPal.


----------



## God (May 5, 2004)

Sounds like fun... are you still taking entries?


----------



## eef (Jan 17, 2005)

I pay pal'd you two bucks and it seems to have worked. i did it for the box split too so... woomp I'm in?
-eef


----------



## DsrtDog (Jan 25, 2005)

On the way...and the winning number is???????????


----------



## CIGma_Chi (Jan 26, 2005)

Jeff,

On the way via snail mail. (Pay Pal and I ain't pals after a friend's bad experience.)


----------



## Jeff (Jan 2, 2005)

Please go to this page and read the details before making a payment.


----------



## floydp (Jun 6, 2004)

I guess you got my dough Jeff?


----------



## Jeff (Jan 2, 2005)

Guys!!! Please read the post with the website address.  It has all the info and the player list with who has paid. Its much easier than replying to everyone's post or email. 

http://www.personal.psu.edu/users/j/j/jjw152/CSRaffle.htm


----------



## God (May 5, 2004)

Jeff...
Should have my Pay Pal now...


----------



## FunkyPorcini (Jan 13, 2005)

Jeff,

I paid a couple days ago. Can you please check and see if you got it?


----------



## itstim (Nov 5, 2004)

Earlier, your list said that I paid, now it says that I did not pay. Please verify that I have paid for my ticket. Thanks!


----------



## Jeff (Jan 2, 2005)

Updated the list. 

Raffle Site


----------



## radar (Dec 31, 1999)

I was out of town for a few days, and am waiting for PayPal to deposit the verification into my checking account. If it makes it by Fri I'm in, otherwise I'll have to catch raffle #2.
radar


----------



## P-Town Smokes (Jan 7, 2005)

Mailed :s monday, should receive by thursday, I would hope. Thanks, Don


----------



## radar (Dec 31, 1999)

radar said:


> I was out of town for a few days, and am waiting for PayPal to deposit the verification into my checking account. If it makes it by Fri I'm in, otherwise I'll have to catch raffle #2.
> radar


Okay, account verified, did a funds transfer from checking to PayPal, they say 3 to 4 days. So, maybe by Friday........


----------



## itstim (Nov 5, 2004)

Jeff said:


> Updated the list.
> 
> Raffle Site


Jeff,

I still don't see by my name that I have paid. Like I said, you had it correct on an earlier version. The version that I am looking at now does not indicate that I have paid you, even though I have paid you. Can you please update this list to include my name?

Thanks!


----------



## Jeff (Jan 2, 2005)

Sorry about that. I have a copy of things on the university computers and one at home. Updated one of them but not the other. Taken care of now.


----------



## itstim (Nov 5, 2004)

Jeff said:


> Sorry about that. I have a copy of things on the university computers and one at home. Updated one of them but not the other. Taken care of now.


Thanks Jeff. Feeling much better now.


----------



## Jeff (Jan 2, 2005)

Entry deadline for the raffle is coming up. I think there are about 13 players as of now. Hope to have the drawing Sunday or Monday night, so there is still time to get in on the action. :w


----------



## FunkyPorcini (Jan 13, 2005)

Hey Jeff,

I hate to be a details stickler but I believe most people would think 12:00 AM February 18th would mean 12:00 midnight between the 17th and the 18th rather than noon today. I figured you meant noon because I didn't see you wanting to deal with this during the middle of the night.

Maybe next time we should call it 10:00 AM or 1:00 PM. You know, to avoid confusing people with less brain cells like myself  

I hate to sound like I'm whining; I'm appreciative for you putting this together.


----------



## Jeff (Jan 2, 2005)

Didn't get a chance to have my morning coffee so my eyes aren't even opened completely yet. AM, PM, FM... What you talkin bout? :r 

Ok here goes. For the next one. 10PM deadline of a Friday. It will give time for me to get the mail on Friday and for those on the west coast to make any PayPals they need to after work, and for me to update the list before I hit the sack.

Thanks for the sound check. :al 

Jeff


----------



## God (May 5, 2004)

Jeff said:


> Didn't get a chance to have my morning coffee so my eyes aren't even opened completely yet. AM, PM, FM... What you talkin bout? :r
> 
> Ok here goes. For the next one. 10PM deadline of a Friday. It will give time for me to get the mail on Friday and for those on the west coast to make any PayPals they need to after work, and for me to update the list before I hit the sack.
> 
> ...


Is that 10 PM Eastern, Central, Rocky Mountain, Pacific, Daylight Savings Time, Greenwich Mean Time, Lunar Time... :r


----------



## radar (Dec 31, 1999)

Just checked the new PayPal account, deposit still not there, guess I'll sit the first raffle out. Damn!
Radar


----------



## Jeff (Jan 2, 2005)

Who is Jeff Carter? PM me please.


----------



## DonJefe (Dec 1, 2003)

Jeff said:


> Who is Jeff Carter? PM me please.


PM sent. Sorry, forgot to put my username in the Paypal notice.


----------



## DsrtDog (Jan 25, 2005)

Jeff,

Will our numbers be as we appear on the list?

Ready, Set, Go...


----------



## Jeff (Jan 2, 2005)

Lets do the drawing tonight! I'm too excited to wait any longer. Does anyone have objections to the numbers staying as they are? They can be rearrange easy enough.

SeanGar has offered to use the random number generator to pick our number. If anyone has someone else in mind, speak up. Its not set in stone. Does around 7pm EST sound okay for the draw?


----------



## floydp (Jun 6, 2004)

Jeff said:


> Lets do the drawing tonight! I'm too excited to wait any longer. Does anyone have objections to the numbers staying as they are? They can be rearrange easy enough.
> 
> SeanGar has offered to use the random number generator to pick our number. If anyone has someone else in mind, speak up. Its not set in stone. Does around 7pm EST sound okay for the draw?


Its your baby Jeff, anytime and anyway ya want to is alright by me. Not sure I'll be home yet. Dinner with my daughter( a very rare occurrence indeed) this evening. Don't have to be here to win??


----------



## bbortz (Feb 13, 2005)

CRAP! I was out of town and missed the deadline.

Good luck fellas!


----------



## God (May 5, 2004)

Sounds good to me Jeff... Let 'er rip!!!!!


----------



## DsrtDog (Jan 25, 2005)

Awsome Jeff...drumroll please...


----------



## P-Town Smokes (Jan 7, 2005)

jeff, let her roll, ( you did receive my $ 25 dollar bribe RIGHT? ) 

Hope no one can read this since I'm writting real fast. For those who can't read fast I will try and type slower next time


----------



## FunkyPorcini (Jan 13, 2005)

P-Town Smokes said:


> Hope no one can read this since I'm writting real fast. For those who can't read fast I will try and type slower next time


HAHA!

I'm good with whatever you want to do Jeff. I mean, it's not going to matter because I'm already a winner.


----------



## Darb85 (Jan 30, 2005)

just letting ya all know that im gonna have to withdraw from this because of stupid Class requierments for a program tapped out my account so ill get in next time.


----------



## DsrtDog (Jan 25, 2005)

Jeff said:


> Lets do the drawing tonight! I'm too excited to wait any longer. Does anyone have objections to the numbers staying as they are? They can be rearrange easy enough.
> 
> SeanGar has offered to use the random number generator to pick our number. If anyone has someone else in mind, speak up. Its not set in stone. Does around 7pm EST sound okay for the draw?


Jeff,

Current numbers are ok by me...The rest sounds good to

"LETS GET READY TO RAFFFFFELLLLLL"


----------



## SeanGAR (Jul 9, 2004)

Jeff said:


> Lets do the drawing tonight! I'm too excited to wait any longer. Does anyone have objections to the numbers staying as they are? They can be rearrange easy enough.
> 
> SeanGar has offered to use the random number generator to pick our number. If anyone has someone else in mind, speak up. Its not set in stone. Does around 7pm EST sound okay for the draw?


The most foolproof method might be for me to randomly assign numbers to a list of letters or numbers, whose code is not known to me, but is known to you all. That way my random numbers are assigned without me knowing who is who, just to take out any question whatsoever of inpropiety. So people could be told what number they are in the list, I assign the random numbers, and Jeff point out who won. All I would need is to be told how many sets of random numbers I needed to pick.

For this all Jeff would have to do is to assign everybody a number in the list, 1 to 14 or whatever. I pick the random numbers for the numbers, post them. Jeff and the person knowing they are the winning number post the winner. Simple, foolproof. Sound good?

I am here at work and should be here well past 7 ... so I can be contacted by PM up until that time.


----------



## Jeff (Jan 2, 2005)

7:00PM E.S.T

There are 16 players, so the pot is $32. If we can get the pot up to $35-40 next time, there can be a 2nd prize.


----------



## tbone (Feb 11, 2005)

Jeff said:


> 7:00PM E.S.T
> 
> There are 16 players, so the pot is $32. If we can get the pot up to $35-40 next time, there can be a 2nd prize.


i just found this any chance i can sneak in under the wire? i have pay pal


----------



## SeanGAR (Jul 9, 2004)

Jeff said:


> 7:00PM E.S.T
> 
> There are 16 players, so the pot is $32. If we can get the pot up to $35-40 next time, there can be a 2nd prize.


7:03 and here are 16 random numbers. I don't know who is assigned which number, apparently Jeff had made that assignment previously, but I don't want to associate names with numbers so I didn't look .... here they go. I don't have confirmation tbone made it under the wire so here are 16:

You don't like the numbers, please write Hewlett Packard, they made the HP11C I used for this in the 80s.

1 5599
2 3408
3 5228
4 4417
5 5086
6 0092
7 4511
8 4058
9 0840
10 0477
11 3121
12 4196
13 6717
14 3991
15 7119
16 4241

There you have it.

Certified to be free of :BS , artificial colorants and 100% organic.


----------



## DsrtDog (Jan 25, 2005)

Who had the lucky number?


----------



## Jeff (Jan 2, 2005)

...and the winner is -------  TheSmokingHiker

Congratulations on winning the first CS raffle!
Player 15 had the highest number.
I'd like to thank SeanGar and his calculator for helping with the raffle.  
I'll PM you with the details tomorrow.


----------



## P-Town Smokes (Jan 7, 2005)

Congrats and your welcome for the $ 2.00 donation, enjoy.


Jeff said:


> ...and the winner is -------  TheSmokingHiker
> 
> Congratulations on winning the first CS raffle!
> Player 15 had the highest number.
> ...


----------



## floydp (Jun 6, 2004)

Wow very kewl, great job Jeff and Sean....

Congratulations Hikin hippy..


----------



## DonJefe (Dec 1, 2003)

Jeff said:


> ...and the winner is -------  TheSmokingHiker
> 
> Congratulations on winning the first CS raffle!
> Player 15 had the highest number.
> ...


Congratulations!!!


----------



## DsrtDog (Jan 25, 2005)

Jeff said:


> ...and the winner is -------  TheSmokingHiker
> 
> Congratulations on winning the first CS raffle!
> Player 15 had the highest number.
> ...


Right on...Congratulations...We will all be expecting a review of the raffel smokes 

When do we go again with this? :z


----------



## Da Klugs (Jan 8, 2005)

DsrtDog said:


> Right on...Congratulations...We will all be expecting a review of the raffel smokes
> 
> When do we go again with this? :z


Nice. Hey Jeff what did he win?


----------



## Ms. Floydp (Jan 7, 2005)

Congrats TheSmokinghiker!! Way to go!! Thanks Jeff and Sean for all your work on this!!


----------



## TheSmokingHiker (Jan 11, 2005)

Wow, just got home. Thanks Jeff for running the contest. Thanks everybody!!! Who do I talk to now?


----------



## FunkyPorcini (Jan 13, 2005)

Rock on!

Congrats Hiker.

[trying to stuff my next two dollars into the monitor]


----------



## Jeff (Jan 2, 2005)

I'm up for another raffle if you guys are.  If there are another 10 or more guys interested, its on.

How does everyone feel about having a runner up prize?


----------



## CIGma_Chi (Jan 26, 2005)

Jeff said:


> I'm up for another raffle if you guys are.  If there are another 10 or more guys interested, its on.


Oh why the hell not, I'm in!


----------



## Nely (Nov 11, 2004)

Oh man I missed it! I was out of town and w/o net acces. Put me down for the next one!


----------



## radar (Dec 31, 1999)

I should be in for round 2. Still waiting for my deposit to show up at PayPal.


----------



## DsrtDog (Jan 25, 2005)

Jeff,

Thanks for all the effort on # 1. I am in for # 2...!!!


----------



## P-Town Smokes (Jan 7, 2005)

I'm in, two on the way. Thanks all.


----------



## Jeff (Jan 2, 2005)

TheSmokingHiker has a very nice package shipping out tomorrow! :w You better write some reviews for the rest of us.


----------



## TheSmokingHiker (Jan 11, 2005)

Jeff said:


> TheSmokingHiker has a very nice package shipping out tomorrow! :w You better write some reviews for the rest of us.


I am getting excited already!!! I am going to sit this next one out because I would hate to take all your money again  . Once again, this was a great idea Jeff. Thanks for hosting it.


----------



## floydp (Jun 6, 2004)

Ms. Floydp and I are in again, by the way is both of us being in it ok with everyone?


----------



## Scott M (Jan 4, 2005)

Way to go, Hippie!

In.


Scott"respectmyothoritye"M


----------



## God (May 5, 2004)

Sounds good to me... I'm in... $2 coming your way... the runner up idea sounds good too...


----------



## cookieboy364 (Jan 25, 2005)

Jeff said:


> I'm up for another raffle if you guys are.  If there are another 10 or more guys interested, its on.
> 
> How does everyone feel about having a runner up prize?


count me in again!!


----------



## hollywood (Feb 15, 2005)

Jeff said:


> I'm up for another raffle if you guys are.  If there are another 10 or more guys interested, its on.
> 
> How does everyone feel about having a runner up prize?


I am definately in on this one! I'll have Paypal sent this evening!! Rock on! :w


----------



## DsrtDog (Jan 25, 2005)

$2 on the wire. PMed you as well...One to many, Sorry.


----------



## hollywood (Feb 15, 2005)

HOLLA HOLLA HOLLA ... Just sent ya my 2 dolla'. 

Damn this is fun!  




Paypal:

Payment Sent (ID #8NA20329EP451572B)


----------



## FunkyPorcini (Jan 13, 2005)

*I WANT MY TWOOOOOO DOLLLLARS!!!!!*

Oh wait, I mean..

*YOU GOT YOUR TWOOOOOO DOLLLLLLLLARS*


----------



## radar (Dec 31, 1999)

I made this one PayPal sent.
Transaction ID: 7AT3477783352800L


----------



## floydp (Jun 6, 2004)

FunkyPorcini said:


> *I WANT MY TWOOOOOO DOLLLLARS!!!!!*
> 
> Oh wait, I mean..
> 
> *YOU GOT YOUR TWOOOOOO DOLLLLLLLLARS*


Let me guess,You liked the movie Better Off Dead?


----------



## FunkyPorcini (Jan 13, 2005)

floydp said:


> Let me guess,You liked the movie Better Off Dead?


eh. It was alright.


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

I'm in for the raffle, please ignore my PM if you haven't responded when you see this....when is the deadline for this one? And it's $2 again this time? Thanks, sorry for the newbie questions, I looked through the thread but still wanted to be sure....


----------



## God (May 5, 2004)

Jeff... PP'ld the deuce... count me in..


----------



## Jeff (Jan 2, 2005)

Just updated the raffle site with a couple more players. The deadline is next Friday, March 4th. Currently there are 9 players. Would you guys be interested in having a second prize? Each prize wouldn't be as expensive as only one, but it gets another prize out.


----------



## cookieboy364 (Jan 25, 2005)

Jeff said:


> Just updated the raffle site with a couple more players. The deadline is next Friday, March 4th. Currently there are 9 players. Would you guys be interested in having a second prize? Each prize wouldn't be as expensive as only one, but it gets another prize out.


Sounds good to me $2 in.


----------



## TheSmokingHiker (Jan 11, 2005)

I got my prize today!!! I looked it up to show ya what I got. http://www.jrcigars.com/index.cfm?page=cig_view&itemcode=SEL1 I cant wait to smoke them. You should all enter the raffle!!! Oh, and adjust Jeff's Guage while you are at it.


----------



## God (May 5, 2004)

TheSmokingHiker said:


> I got my prize today!!! I looked it up to show ya what I got. http://www.jrcigars.com/index.cfm?page=cig_view&itemcode=SEL1 I cant wait to smoke them. You should all enter the raffle!!! Oh, and adjust Jeff's Guage while you are at it.


SWEEEEEEEEET!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## God (May 5, 2004)

Jeff said:


> Just updated the raffle site with a couple more players. The deadline is next Friday, March 4th. Currently there are 9 players. Would you guys be interested in having a second prize? Each prize wouldn't be as expensive as only one, but it gets another prize out.


Jeff... Why don't you set it up to have just one prize if the number of entries is 19 or less and two prizes if the entries are 20 or more... (you may want to adjust the numbers... other players may have ideas)... that way you can keep the prize to a decent smoke... Just my 2 cents worth...


----------



## radar (Dec 31, 1999)

Jeff said:


> Just updated the raffle site with a couple more players. The deadline is next Friday, March 4th. Currently there are 9 players. Would you guys be interested in having a second prize? Each prize wouldn't be as expensive as only one, but it gets another prize out.


sure


----------



## radar (Dec 31, 1999)

floydp said:


> Ms. Floydp and I are in again, by the way is both of us being in it ok with everyone?


Of course, but the winner can't share the prize. We gotta have rules here.


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

Hi Jeff,

Sent you a Paypal payment, thanks for havin' me!


----------



## floydp (Jun 6, 2004)

TheSmokingHiker said:


> I got my prize today!!! I looked it up to show ya what I got. http://www.jrcigars.com/index.cfm?page=cig_view&itemcode=SEL1 I cant wait to smoke them. You should all enter the raffle!!! Oh, and adjust Jeff's Guage while you are at it.


Looks tasty ya hippy hiker you,congrats again bro..


----------



## floydp (Jun 6, 2004)

radar said:


> Of course, but the winner can't share the prize. We gotta have rules here.


foiled again... :r


----------



## God (May 5, 2004)

TheSmokingHiker said:


> I got my prize today!!! I looked it up to show ya what I got. http://www.jrcigars.com/index.cfm?page=cig_view&itemcode=SEL1 I cant wait to smoke them. You should all enter the raffle!!! Oh, and adjust Jeff's Guage while you are at it.


Congrats... but don't burn the damn forest down... :w


----------



## Jeff (Jan 2, 2005)

Just updated the site. If you are playing, please make sure that I have you on it.


----------



## itstim (Nov 5, 2004)

Money sent...Please add me to the list.

Thanks!


----------



## DsrtDog (Jan 25, 2005)

Jeff said:


> Just updated the site. If you are playing, please make sure that I have you on it.


Are you going to re issue numbers?

DsrtDog

:tpd:


----------



## P-Town Smokes (Jan 7, 2005)

Ye Ha, got my snail mail, come on lucky 13, oh crap, same number as last time. Well, enjoy the donation 


DsrtDog said:


> Are you going to re issue numbers?
> 
> DsrtDog
> 
> :tpd:


----------



## Jeff (Jan 2, 2005)

DsrtDog said:


> Are you going to re issue numbers?
> DsrtDog
> :tpd:


No. I'm trying to keep it simple and do it like a real raffle.  The numbers are assigned in order as I receive payment. P-Town Smokes, sorry you ended up with 13 again.  Just ended up being that way. Everyone has an equal chance though. I think if we can get a few more people in, it might be cool to have a second prize.

Jeff


----------



## Jeff (Jan 2, 2005)

One more day left to get in on raffle #2! :w  

If we pick up a few more we can have a second prize.


----------



## AlCarbon (Jan 26, 2005)

Paypal sent Jeff.


----------



## Jeff (Jan 2, 2005)

Last chance to get in guys.  Will draw the winner tomorrow evening. Don't enter if you don't want a chance to win some nice cigars. :w


----------



## tbone (Feb 11, 2005)

paypal sent,thanks


----------



## Scott M (Jan 4, 2005)

Knew I was forgetting something...Sorry Jeff.

Next time around.

Scott"absentminded"M


----------



## DsrtDog (Jan 25, 2005)

Jeff said:


> Last chance to get in guys.  Will draw the winner tomorrow evening. Don't enter if you don't want a chance to win some nice cigars. :w


And the Winner Is.........???


----------



## Jeff (Jan 2, 2005)

Havn't forgotten about it. I have to leave town for a couple of days. Will be back Monday though.  To keep everything legit, I've asked Kamikaiguy to draw the number for this one. He went away for the weekend too.


----------



## cookieboy364 (Jan 25, 2005)

And the winner is......


----------



## God (May 5, 2004)

Drumroll please.....................................


----------



## P-Town Smokes (Jan 7, 2005)

I won, thanks God


----------



## floydp (Jun 6, 2004)

CONGRATULATIONS P-town........... :ms


----------



## Ms. Floydp (Jan 7, 2005)

dang, I thought I had a chance this time...


----------



## radar (Dec 31, 1999)

Congrats P-Town, round 3?


----------



## FunkyPorcini (Jan 13, 2005)

You deserve it, P-T. Excited to see what you get.

A little air pudding and wind sauce to go with those smokes?


----------



## P-Town Smokes (Jan 7, 2005)

OK Guys, Gals I did not win, that was a Joke, I have no idea when the drawing is or who will win, Can you say Blonde :r



P-Town Smokes said:


> I won, thanks God


----------



## radar (Dec 31, 1999)

P-Town Smokes said:


> OK Guys, Gals I did not win, that was a Joke, I have no idea when the drawing is or who will win, Can you say Blonde :r


OK P-Town's disqualified. :fu


----------



## P-Town Smokes (Jan 7, 2005)

No, All blonde disqualified, I'm still in, Boy, I hope I don't win now, Can you say ass whooping :bx Good luck to all the rest of you


radar said:


> OK P-Town's disqualified. :fu


----------



## radar (Dec 31, 1999)

P-Town Smokes said:


> No, All blonde disqualified, I'm still in, Boy, I hope I don't win now, Can you say ass whooping :bx Good luck to all the rest of you


It's not blonde, just platinum highlights.


----------



## Ms. Floydp (Jan 7, 2005)

P-Town Smokes said:


> OK Guys, Gals I did not win, that was a Joke, I have no idea when the drawing is or who will win, Can you say Blonde :r


 :r MAO!! I never thought you were serious...


----------



## Jeff (Jan 2, 2005)

Got back in this evening after a long drive from Chambersburg, PA. Let me get ahold of kamikaiguy and give away some cigars!


----------



## God (May 5, 2004)

P-Town Smokes said:


> I won, thanks God


Remember the ads "It's not nice to fool Mother Nature"... well she has nothing on me... Hellfire and Brimstone for you!!!!!! :r


----------



## MocoBird (Sep 2, 2004)

WOOO HOOO!!! I'm the winner! YEA!!! What did I win????
Thank You,Thank You,Thank You!!!!!!


----------



## DsrtDog (Jan 25, 2005)

Congrats kamikaiguy!!! Pick out something nice and let us know how they smoke...


----------



## hollywood (Feb 15, 2005)

Congrats ........ oh, still no winner!?!?!


----------



## DsrtDog (Jan 25, 2005)

OOPS...There is no prize for picking the winner...Sorry kamikaiguy...I am hearing a drumroll...


----------



## itstim (Nov 5, 2004)

I know a couple of people have said they won....but do we have a winner yet? The suspense is killing me... :s


----------



## Jeff (Jan 2, 2005)

Kamikaiguy was going to draw for us, but he has gone AWOL.  I'll try and ask some other reputable gorilla to do the deed.


----------



## radar (Dec 31, 1999)

Jeff said:


> Kamikaiguy was going to draw for us, but he has gone AWOL.  I'll try and ask some other reputable gorilla to do the deed.


I thought we were using some sort of random # generator.


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

radar said:


> I thought we were using some sort of random # generator.


I think we are, Jeff just wanted someone who is not in the raffle to do the honors...just in case he is the winner.


----------



## radar (Dec 31, 1999)

icehog3 said:


> I think we are, Jeff just wanted someone who is not in the raffle to do the honors...just in case he is the winner.


Gotcha


----------



## Jeff (Jan 2, 2005)

Just asked DonJefe to draw for us. Waiting for him to get back to me.


----------



## Jeff (Jan 2, 2005)

DonJefe is going to draw the number and post the result soon. Got to go out for a bit so I'll probably miss the post. Good luck to all you guys though!


----------



## DonJefe (Dec 1, 2003)

And the winner is
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
I'll let you know right after I randomize it!!


----------



## DonJefe (Dec 1, 2003)

The winning # is 10. Have no idea who this is, that's someone else's job!!


----------



## P-Town Smokes (Jan 7, 2005)

cookieboy I think, congrats


----------



## MiamiE (Mar 5, 2005)

Congrats to the winner!


----------



## CIGma_Chi (Jan 26, 2005)

Very cool. Congrats!


----------



## hollywood (Feb 15, 2005)

Hey Cookieboy364!!! Congrats, dude! Couldn't have happened to a nicer guy! Kharma police must have been out in full force [email protected]?


----------



## cookieboy364 (Jan 25, 2005)

DonJefe said:


> The winning # is 10. Have no idea who this is, that's someone else's job!!


It's me...... I won? I'd like to thand the academy, my wife, everyone who supported me and the fans, without you I couldn't have done it. Thank You. And to all the little people I thank you as well.


----------



## AlCarbon (Jan 26, 2005)

Congrats Cookieboy!!


----------



## floydp (Jun 6, 2004)

CONGRATS from the little people.. :r


----------



## Da Klugs (Jan 8, 2005)

Congrats. Rats I need to win this somehow Jeff. Sure we cant buy more than 1 chance at a time? :r


----------



## God (May 5, 2004)

One number off again... just like that soft drink I invented... 6 Up


----------



## itstim (Nov 5, 2004)

Congrats cookieboy!

(Mmmmm...cookie)


----------



## Ms. Floydp (Jan 7, 2005)

Congrats Cookieboy!! You deserve it man!! Now put your dukes up..







:r


----------



## cookieboy364 (Jan 25, 2005)

Ms. Floydp said:


> Congrats Cookieboy!! You deserve it man!! Now put your dukes up..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :bx

:r


----------



## Jeff (Jan 2, 2005)

The winner of Raffle #2 is --- _*cookieboy364!*_

I'll PM you with the prize details. 
The raffle site has been updated.


----------



## DsrtDog (Jan 25, 2005)

WTG Cookieboy....Smoke'em when you Get'em :w


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

Congrats Cookieboy! Let us know what ya get!


----------



## radar (Dec 31, 1999)

Congrats in my little persons voice.


----------



## Ron1YY (Mar 3, 2005)

Congrats from one of the little people!!!!


----------



## Jeff (Jan 2, 2005)

cookieboy364, your prize should arrive on the 14th.  Hope you like it.


----------



## hollywood (Feb 15, 2005)

_WHEN IS ROUND #3!?!?!?!?!_


----------



## Jeff (Jan 2, 2005)

Get your cigars yet?


----------



## Jeff (Jan 2, 2005)

UPS says it was delivered yesterday. Do you like?


----------



## tbone (Feb 11, 2005)

im in for round 3


----------



## Shaggy17sc (Mar 10, 2005)

if its not too late i would like to be in on this too...just let me know if i can


----------



## cookieboy364 (Jan 25, 2005)

Jeff said:


> Get your cigars yet?


very nice selection!!!!!!!


----------



## cookieboy364 (Jan 25, 2005)

cookieboy364 said:


> very nice selection!!!!!!!


sorry try this


----------



## Shaggy17sc (Mar 10, 2005)

wow. that looks really tasty...two bucks well spent??


----------



## Jeff (Jan 2, 2005)

They look very nice.  Glad you like the selection.

Seems like there is enough interest to warrant Raffle #3! So on that note, Lets Do It. :w

I'll post the info sometime tomorrow on the raffle site.

They cost $29 after shipping. I'd say it was worth $2.


----------



## cookieboy364 (Jan 25, 2005)

Jeff said:


> They cost $29 after shipping. I'd say it was worth $2.


every penny of $2


----------



## Jeff (Jan 2, 2005)

The deadline for Raffle #3 is Friday, March 25 at 7PM EST.

For those members who have recently joined Club Stogie, everyone is welcome to participate in the raffle. All the info is on the Raffle Site.


----------



## radar (Dec 31, 1999)

Jeff said:


> The deadline for Raffle #3 is Friday, March 25 at 7PM EST.
> 
> For those members who have recently joined Club Stogie, everyone is welcome to participate in the raffle. All the info is on the Raffle Site.


PayPal sent (ID #97U93495LV797383A)


----------



## Shaggy17sc (Mar 10, 2005)

Money sent via Snail Mail. Should be there in a day or two.


----------



## Jeff (Jan 2, 2005)

Site updated.
Just a reminder, Raffle #3 deadline is this Friday.


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

Don't miss out, great chance to win some new smokes!!! Join in!!

Thanks again for running this, Jeff!!


----------



## God (May 5, 2004)

Why is it that the guys who have won aren't playing any more????


----------



## floydp (Jun 6, 2004)

Hiker is on a long hike..


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

Entry Paypal-ed Jeff...Thanks!!


----------



## Jeff (Jan 2, 2005)

Everyone who is in Raffle 3, please make sure that I have you added to the list. The deadline is tomorrow at 7pm EST.


----------



## P-Town Smokes (Jan 7, 2005)

Come on everybody, I'm not # 13 this week, Might be a winner 

jeff, do you get much studying in with all this work you do, maybe they should give extra credit if you showed the teacher the page, thanks, great job your doing.


Jeff said:


> Everyone who is in Raffle 3, please make sure that I have you added to the list. The deadline is tomorrow at 7pm EST.


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

C'mon Gorillas...two bucks!! Can't beat that for the chance to win some smokes!!


----------



## rumballs (Mar 15, 2005)

cookieboy364 said:


> sorry try this


cookieboy, have you tried these yet?
i have the same box of 5, haven't had one yet...


----------



## jgrimball (Mar 17, 2005)

Whos the winner? Good luck to all! :w


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

Hi Jeff...when's drawing #3?? Thanks!! hog


----------



## Jeff (Jan 2, 2005)

Soon as I can arrange for someone to draw the number. I had someone and then they vanished... Hopefully tonight though.


----------



## Shaggy17sc (Mar 10, 2005)

the suspense is killing me. lets just forgo the drawing and say i won


----------



## jgrimball (Mar 17, 2005)

Shaggy17sc said:


> the suspense is killing me. lets just forgo the drawing and say i won


It killing me too, Jeff! Someone draw a number.....


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

Shaggy17sc said:


> the suspense is killing me. lets just forgo the drawing and say i won


Kewl, the prize this time is a box of beetle eggs.... :r


----------



## Shaggy17sc (Mar 10, 2005)

icehog3 said:


> Kewl, the prize this time is a box of beetle eggs.... :r


I think I would rather the humi just stay empty, I dont have the right permits for keeping live animals....


----------



## SeanGAR (Jul 9, 2004)

Jeff told me to make a list of 10 random numbers. I didn't look back to see who is playing so I have to assume they are in a list someplace and that my numerical order makes sense. This time I used the http://www.random.org/nform.html engine.

1 - 259
2 - 651
3 - 515
4 - 400
5 - 631
6 - 838
7 - 871
8 - 609
9 - 300
10 -106

WINNING number is 7

Thats all folks.


----------



## CIGma_Chi (Jan 26, 2005)

Looks like it's congrats to Shaggy!


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

Congrats Shaggy!!


----------



## jgrimball (Mar 17, 2005)

Congrats Shaggy!! :w


----------



## P-Town Smokes (Jan 7, 2005)

ok, you won, Congrats  

the suspense is killing me. lets just forgo the drawing and say i won


----------



## Jeff (Jan 2, 2005)

Congratulations Shaggy17sc on winning Raffle #3!

I'll be in touch with the details.


----------



## jgrimball (Mar 17, 2005)

Whens the next raffle?


----------



## Jeff (Jan 2, 2005)

I'd love to start the next raffle up soon. However, I think people might need a break. Seems like the numbers have fallen since raffle 1.  If enough people are interested then we are on.

Jeff


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

Jeff...Thanks for running the raffles, they are a lot of fun, and we appreciate your efforts!!

I am IN whenever you feel like rolling again! Tom


----------



## radar (Dec 31, 1999)

Thanks Jeff, great job. Count me in again too.


----------



## CIGma_Chi (Jan 26, 2005)

I'm still in! The raffle's great. Thanks again Jeff!


----------



## goose925 (Mar 27, 2005)

I'm in for the next raffle.I found this site a little too late for last raffle.

goose925


----------



## Shaggy17sc (Mar 10, 2005)

I told yall we could forgo the drawing  Thanks for the congrats. Now i just have to see what i get, i will be sure to put pics up when it arrives. Now, if you will excuse me, gotta run put my next $2 in the mailbox......


----------



## Jeff (Jan 2, 2005)

Shaggy17sc,

Hope you like what I included. Package is on its way.


----------



## Shaggy17sc (Mar 10, 2005)

I feel like a kid at Cristmas, seems to happen a lot with this cigar habit  

I'll be sure to post a pic. when it arrives.

Thanks again Jeff


----------



## jgrimball (Mar 17, 2005)

Shaggy17sc said:


> I feel like a kid at Cristmas, seems to happen a lot with this cigar habit
> 
> I'll be sure to post a pic. when it arrives.
> 
> Thanks again Jeff


You mean Christmas?


----------



## Shaggy17sc (Mar 10, 2005)

jgrimball said:


> You mean Christmas?


  YUP, Then too :r


----------



## jgrimball (Mar 17, 2005)

Shaggy17sc said:


> YUP, Then too :r


 :al


----------



## hollywood (Feb 15, 2005)

i'll jump back in for the next round!!


----------



## jgrimball (Mar 17, 2005)

Im in too Jeff.


----------



## floydp (Jun 6, 2004)

Hell Jeff you know we're in...


----------



## radar (Dec 31, 1999)

Me too Jeff, just say the word when you feel like it's time.


----------



## Jeff (Jan 2, 2005)

_Its baaaccckkk..._

The demand seems like its there again, and I'm sure as heck not going to stand in the way of progress.  So Raffle #4 is on.

I'll post all the details on the raffle site sometime this weekend.


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

Woot! Just waiting for the page to change so I can jump in.... 

Thanks Jeff!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jeff (Jan 2, 2005)

Page is updated.  

Cigar Raffle #4


----------



## jgrimball (Mar 17, 2005)

Jeff said:


> Page is updated.
> 
> Cigar Raffle #4


Hey Jeff, I should be on your list.


----------



## Jeff (Jan 2, 2005)

jgrimball said:


> Hey Jeff, I should be on your list.


Did you send payment yet? Let me know if you did. I don't update the list until I receive each person's payment. I use that method to assign each person their number and its a lot easier to keep track of everything that way.


----------



## jgrimball (Mar 17, 2005)

Jeff said:


> Did you send payment yet? Let me know if you did. I don't update the list until I receive each person's payment. I use that method to assign each person their number and its a lot easier to keep track of everything that way.


Yes remember last time I sent you $6 and the cohiba.


----------



## Jeff (Jan 2, 2005)

jgrimball said:


> Yes remember last time I sent you $6 and the cohiba.


I better slow down on the cigars! Brain burnout.  
Thanks for the reminder, and the cigar. Adding you to the list right now.


----------



## jgrimball (Mar 17, 2005)

Jeff said:


> I better slow down on the cigars! Brain burnout.
> Thanks for the reminder, and the cigar. Adding you to the list right now.


yeah you better punk! :fu 
Just kidding Jeff. No big deal, just slow down on the stogies and booze.
:w :al

hahaha


----------



## Shaggy17sc (Mar 10, 2005)

The Winnings from Raffle #3 have arrived. Cant wait to try them.
Many thanks to Jeff for doing all the work on this raffle, and for sending me this great prize. Its above and beyond, and appreciated.


----------



## radar (Dec 31, 1999)

PayPal sent for #4 Jeff, thanks again.
radaR


----------



## Jeff (Jan 2, 2005)

Decided to spend the credits in order to make this thread a little more visible.  Seems like a few of the new people have miss out on past raffles because the thread was buried a few pages back.

Also, want to let anyone new to CS know that the raffle is open to everyone.

The list has been updated. Check out the site for details.
Raffle Site


----------



## hollywood (Feb 15, 2005)

Paypal sent Jeff. I'm feeling lucky tonight! 



Honey .... well maybe not that lucky!?


----------



## croatan (Mar 23, 2005)

Jeff, Paypal sent. Hoping for beginner's luck


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

Paypal sent.....

Going for luck of the noob!


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

Paypal sent....and once again Jeff, thank you for giving us all a little fun!


----------



## P-Town Smokes (Jan 7, 2005)

$ Sent Jeff, On The Snail Mail Trail


----------



## Shaggy17sc (Mar 10, 2005)

Money is in the mail Jeff. Sorry it took so long. if it does not get there before this drawing just put it in the next one please.


----------



## knuckles (Mar 24, 2005)

Jeff,

One thing you might put on the raffle web page.... how much moolah are we to send? I'll PayPal ya pal as soon as I know the amount. 

First time playing the raffle... 

knuckles


----------



## croatan (Mar 23, 2005)

knuckles said:


> Jeff,
> 
> One thing you might put on the raffle web page.... how much moolah are we to send? I'll PayPal ya pal as soon as I know the amount.
> 
> ...


Hopefully it's still $2. That's all I sent


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

Thats some nice winnings. I guess I will paypal tommorow at office credit card is at home.


----------



## Jeff (Jan 2, 2005)

Sorry guys. Will have to update the site with the amount. Its $2. I think its great that there will be some new gorillas in this time.


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

Definately let me know the amount and how to pay.

I would like to join in


----------



## jgrimball (Mar 17, 2005)

RPB67 said:


> Definately let me know the amount and how to pay.
> 
> I would like to join in


http://www.personal.psu.edu/users/j/j/jjw152/CSRaffle.html


----------



## Shaggy17sc (Mar 10, 2005)

Come on everyone, get in on this. the more people that are involved the better it will be. Two dollars is well worth the chance of winning a nice fiver, and if we could get everyone on the board in on this we might even start winning boxes instead of five packs. 

What have you got to loose? 2$ 
What is in it for you? The fun of the raffle and possibly a real nice prize.

So come on, what are you waiting for?


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

They know I'm going to win Shaggy.... they can feel my power  

:BS


----------



## goose925 (Mar 27, 2005)

Money sent!

Add me to the list please


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

Franksmith said:


> They know I'm going to win Shaggy.... they can feel my power
> 
> :BS


I'd be happy if you won Rod, you're a good monkey!


----------



## Shaggy17sc (Mar 10, 2005)

Franksmith said:


> They know I'm going to win Shaggy.... they can feel my power
> 
> :BS


I can feel it too, yet i still feel compelled to try  Strange


----------



## Jeff (Jan 2, 2005)

Tomorrow is the big day.  Fourteen people so far. The raffle will be open until 7pm EST tomorrow.


----------



## jgrimball (Mar 17, 2005)

Jeff said:


> Tomorrow is the big day.  Fourteen people so far. The raffle will be open until 7pm EST tomorrow.


Sweet!


----------



## knuckles (Mar 24, 2005)

I'm feelin' lucky today....


----------



## Jeff (Jan 2, 2005)

15. Somebody is going to get some get stogies.


----------



## jgrimball (Mar 17, 2005)

Jeff said:


> 15. Somebody is going to get some get stogies.


Whens the drawing Jeff?


----------



## Jeff (Jan 2, 2005)

jgrimball said:


> Whens the drawing Jeff?


Sometime between tonight and Sunday. Must have patience.  Good things come to those who wait.... yada yada :r


----------



## radar (Dec 31, 1999)

C'mon lucky 7 !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

*WAHOO!!!!*

Just practicing.....


----------



## goose925 (Mar 27, 2005)

I'm #13

NOTE TO SELF:
The number 13 is unlucky in every contest but ones with cigars
The number 13 is unlucky in every contest but ones with cigars
The number 13 is unlucky in every contest but ones with cigars

Come on LUCKY 13!!!


----------



## radar (Dec 31, 1999)

Franksmith said:


> *WAHOO!!!!*
> 
> Just practicing.....


 :r MFAO


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

I'll tell you...

You got me a little worried with that lucky number.....

At least we are not Goose


----------



## radar (Dec 31, 1999)

Franksmith said:


> At least we are not Goose


I was just thanking God for that very thing!


----------



## Shaggy17sc (Mar 10, 2005)

I'm #15...wonder if the last one to show is gonna get the door prize hmmmmm......


----------



## Jeff (Jan 2, 2005)

goose925 said:


> I'm #13
> 
> NOTE TO SELF:
> The number 13 is unlucky in every contest but ones with cigars
> ...


 :r Hopefully tonight guys. Just got in from out of town today. Number 13 is certainly feeling lucky!


----------



## Ms. Floydp (Jan 7, 2005)

come on #5!!


----------



## knuckles (Mar 24, 2005)

Sorry everyone, but todays' lucky number is #14...

<fingers' crossed>


----------



## galaga (Sep 18, 2003)

Oh Shit, What Did I Get Myself Into????
Tonight Lucky Number Is 
(the number I generated tonight anyway, I've never looked in this thread before)

11


----------



## knuckles (Mar 24, 2005)

galaga said:


> Oh Shit, What Did I Get Myself Into????
> Tonight Lucky Number Is
> 11


Congrats IceHog! Enjoy em!


----------



## Jeff (Jan 2, 2005)

Congratulations icehog3 on winning Raffle #4!

Many thanks to galaga for drawing the number!


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

Way to go Hog!!!

:c


----------



## goose925 (Mar 27, 2005)

Congrats!!


----------



## floydp (Jun 6, 2004)

WTG Tom, congrats bro.. thanks Jeff and Rick....


----------



## Shaggy17sc (Mar 10, 2005)

Congrats on the win Hog. Enjoy


----------



## Ms. Floydp (Jan 7, 2005)

WTG Tom!!! woooo hooooo!! Thank you Jeff and Rick!!

next time.. how many cigars do you want?? LOL


----------



## galaga (Sep 18, 2003)

Ms. Floydp said:


> WTG Tom!!! woooo hooooo!! Thank you Jeff and Rick!!
> 
> next time.. how many cigars do you want?? LOL


Congrats Tom

I don't know, what do you win?
50/50 split would be OK!


----------



## P-Town Smokes (Jan 7, 2005)

Way to Go Tom, enjoy the smokes. Your welcome for the $ 2 dollar donation


----------



## radar (Dec 31, 1999)

Congrats Tom! Enjoy !!!!!!


----------



## jgrimball (Mar 17, 2005)

Congrats Tom!!! :w


----------



## croatan (Mar 23, 2005)

Congrats!


----------



## knuckles (Mar 24, 2005)

Talk about livin' high on the hog...

First your hockey championship, then you win the club raffle?

You are on a roll! <i'd go buy a lottery ticket>


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

Thanks everybody!! Thanks Dr. Nick!

I just logged on and I see a dozen congrats, and notice "hog" in most of them! Definitely been a great week!! Thanks everybody, esp. Jeff and Rick...and good luck to everyone in #5! I will keep playing, making sure the prizes stay nice for all!  :u


----------



## Jeff (Jan 2, 2005)

Tom, your package should arrive tomorrow. Keep an eye out for it.


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

Jeff said:


> Tom, your package should arrive tomorrow. Keep an eye out for it.


Thanks Jeff, as Frank would say "pretty kewl"!


----------



## Jeff (Jan 2, 2005)

Did it arrive yet?


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

Got here today, and you know me well, Thank you Jeff! Partagas is probably my favorite NC brand, and the cigars look delicious...which ones are they? 

I can't wait for raffle number 5, hopefully some gorilla will end up as happy as me...maybe you Jeff!!

Thanks again for running the raffle, I couldn't be happier with my prize!


----------



## Ms. Floydp (Jan 7, 2005)

knuckles said:


> Talk about livin' high on the hog...
> 
> First your hockey championship, then you win the club raffle?
> 
> You are on a roll! <i'd go buy a lottery ticket>


I thought I had the hockey championship!! Did Tom come in and take it from me like DonJefe tried to do??????


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

Ms. Floydp said:


> I thought I had the hockey championship!! Did Tom come in and take it from me like DonJefe tried to do??????


Men's hockey league championship, ya crazy cigar woman!! LOL...you knew that, you smoked one in my honor....just messing with me, huh?? :r

Jeff, do you want me to post my prize on a seperate thread? maybe get some more interest for the next raffle?

Let me know which Patargas these are too...I'm gonna fire one up tomorrow!


----------



## Ms. Floydp (Jan 7, 2005)

icehog3 said:


> Men's hockey league championship, ya crazy cigar woman!! LOL...you knew that, you smoked one in my honor....just messing with me, huh?? :r
> 
> Jeff, do you want me to post my prize on a seperate thread? maybe get some more interest for the next raffle?
> 
> Let me know which Patargas these are too...I'm gonna fire one up tomorrow!


 :r .. crazy cigar woman.. I like that, might have to change my user title. LOL

oh yeah, I did smoke one in your honor.. a Boli CG as I recollect, gifted by MotheMan and mmmmmmmm...was it delish!!!!


----------



## Jeff (Jan 2, 2005)

*Spring Raffle*

Wow, I can't believe I've been away from Club Stogie for nearly three weeks now. Just been able to get on for 20 minutes a couple of times. It feels good to be back.  The in-laws flew back to England yesterday so now I've got time again for Club Stogie.

So anyone ready for another raffle?  Get Spring off to a good start.


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

I'm in Jeff!!


----------



## radar (Dec 31, 1999)

Me too


----------



## floydp (Jun 6, 2004)

We're in Jeff, and welcome back bro..


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

*Re: Spring Raffle*



Jeff said:


> Wow, I can't believe I've been away from Club Stogie for nearly three weeks now. Just been able to get on for 20 minutes a couple of times. It feels good to be back.  The in-laws flew back to England yesterday so now I've got time again for Club Stogie.
> 
> So anyone ready for another raffle?  Get Spring off to a good start.


Hi Jeff, thanks again for running this! I would like to jump in but the web page is not working for me... is there a new entry page?


----------



## Jeff (Jan 2, 2005)

*Re: Spring Raffle*



Franksmith said:


> Hi Jeff, thanks again for running this! I would like to jump in but the web page is not working for me... is there a new entry page?


The page is still the same. Try clicking the link in my signature line.


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

*Re: Spring Raffle*



Jeff said:


> The page is still the same. Try clicking the link in my signature line.


She's a working now!

I couldn't find the amount on the page... Is it two bucks?

Thanks again...


----------



## Jeff (Jan 2, 2005)

Its $2. Glad you're in.  

Some people are still pre-paid for this one from before. I'll post those names up tomorrow.


----------



## jgrimball (Mar 17, 2005)

I'm in Jeff!!


----------



## radar (Dec 31, 1999)

PayPal sent for raffle 5, thanks again Jeff.
Gary


----------



## knuckles (Mar 24, 2005)

Just sent my PayPal. keepin' my fingers' crossed....


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

Do you have a deadline for #5 yet Jeff? Thanks, I will definitely be in again.


----------



## Jeff (Jan 2, 2005)

I've been a lazy bum the past few days. Have to get that site updated soon. Hopefully tonight I'll have the info up.


----------



## Jeff (Jan 2, 2005)

Just updated the site. Deadline for Raffle #5 is June 10th. For those of you who have paid already, please check to make sure your name has been added.

Good luck!


----------



## Jeff (Jan 2, 2005)

Two days left to get your chances in. Anyone that has paid, please make sure I have your name on the raffle site.


----------



## Ms. Floydp (Jan 7, 2005)

almost missed it.. we're in!!!!!!!!!


----------



## croatan (Mar 23, 2005)

In under the wire. Money sent, Jeff.


----------



## Jeff (Jan 2, 2005)

Thanks to those of you who made it in under the deadline. I updated the site with the information. We have eleven players this time.  I'll try and arrange the drawing as soon as possible.


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

Jeff,

I spaced it out this time, I am sorry. I will be in next time for sure...good luck to all the participants...especially Jeff!


----------



## radar (Dec 31, 1999)

If you want to wait a week and get more players Jeff, it would be OK with me.


----------



## AF MAN (Jul 13, 2004)

icehog3 said:


> Jeff,
> 
> I spaced it out this time, I am sorry. I will be in next time for sure...good luck to all the participants...especially Jeff!


Ditto I'll make the next one as well!!!


----------



## floydp (Jun 6, 2004)

radar said:


> If you want to wait a week and get more players Jeff, it would be OK with me.


Ok with us to Jeff..


----------



## Jeff (Jan 2, 2005)

Another week sounds fine. I think we will be able to get in a few more players. Thanks everyone for being so flexible! 

Extended Deadline: June 18

Good luck everyone!


----------



## altbier (Feb 20, 2005)

I am in. I am going to pay by mail since paypal is a business account.


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

Cool beans! Paypal sent, thanks Jeff and the rest of you gorillas!


----------



## SigEpGF (Jun 14, 2005)

I'm in, if it's extended to June 18th! 

Sign me up and please let me know where to send my cash!

Thanks
GF


----------



## Ms. Floydp (Jan 7, 2005)

SigEpGF said:


> I'm in, if it's extended to June 18th!
> 
> Sign me up and please let me know where to send my cash!
> 
> ...


Go to the raffle site and send Jeff the money either through paypal or snail mail.
CS Raffle


----------



## SigEpGF (Jun 14, 2005)

Ms. Floydp said:


> Go to the raffle site and send Jeff the money either through paypal or snail mail.
> CS Raffle


Thanks! I'll sign up right now.


----------



## Jeff (Jan 2, 2005)

Ms. Floydp said:


> Go to the raffle site and send Jeff the money either through paypal or snail mail.
> CS Raffle


Thanks Anita.


----------



## floydp (Jun 6, 2004)

Jeff said:


> Thanks Anita.


She is dang awesome.


----------



## AugieLax72 (Dec 27, 2004)

Jeff,

Sorry I have not posted anything sooner, but I have just been out of town with work and havent been able to check the site. I hope it isnt too late, but I would like to help. I have random number generating software here at work, so if you want I could do the drawing for you for free. If you need help, just put up another post, or sent me a private message. 

If I am too late for this raffle, please let me know when you are doing them in the future so I might be able to help out.

I dont know if any of this will help, sorry I didnt get to this sooner.


----------



## Jeff (Jan 2, 2005)

AugieLax72 said:


> I have random number generating software here at work, so if you want I could do the drawing for you.


Thanks for offering to help. That would be great if you could draw Raffle #5. The extended deadline ends this Saturday at 7PM. I will PM you the details this weekend.

Thanks again,
Jeff


----------



## AugieLax72 (Dec 27, 2004)

Jeff said:


> Thanks for offering to help. That would be great if you could draw Raffle #5. The extended deadline ends this Saturday at 7PM. I will PM you the details this weekend.
> 
> Thanks again,
> Jeff


Just let me know when you need to have it draw by and all that good stuff. If you want me to do this for all the raffles, that would be fine with me.


----------



## SigEpGF (Jun 14, 2005)

Hi Jeff,
I was wondering if you had received my payment for the raffle!

Take care,
GF


----------



## bigALemos (Jun 1, 2005)

that is a pretty cool idea


----------



## radar (Dec 31, 1999)

So where are we at with this raffle?


----------



## Jeff (Jan 2, 2005)

My apologies everyone.

I havn't forgotten about the raffle. Just spent a couple of weeks with my Mom and Dad helping them out with things. My father is having an operation in about a week to remove his prostate. Its cancerous, but the doctors say if they take it out now then he should be okay. Just got back in State College last night. I have access to my Excell raffle files now and will have everything updated by this afternoon. Hopefully the number will be drawn tonight.

Sorry for the delays.


----------



## Jeff (Jan 2, 2005)

Site updated. Please check to make sure you name is on it so we can draw a number tonight.


----------



## radar (Dec 31, 1999)

Sorry to hear that about your father, Jeff. Hope he's improving and all works out well.


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

My prayers go out to your father Jeff, I'm glad you are able to help him out.


----------



## Jeff (Jan 2, 2005)

Thanks for the prayers guys. It means a lot to me.  

AugieLax72 is supposed to draw the number for us. Hopefully he will post it tomorrow.


----------



## AugieLax72 (Dec 27, 2004)

Jeff said:


> AugieLax72 is supposed to draw the number for us. Hopefully he will post it tomorrow.


Sorry about not posting this last night guys. When I got home from dinner with my client, I got some bad news and forgot about drawing the winner. So I apologize and hope everyone can understand.

Anyway, the winner is...

#12 SigEpGF


----------



## Jeff (Jan 2, 2005)

The winner of Raffle #5 is: SigEpGf!!!

Congratulations SigEpGF! Will be pm'ing you. Also, thank you AugieLax72 for drawing the number. Much appreciated.


----------



## croatan (Mar 23, 2005)

AugieLax72 said:


> Sorry about not posting this last night guys. When I got home from dinner with my client, I got some bad news and forgot about drawing the winner. So I apologize and hope everyone can understand.
> 
> Anyway, the winner is...
> 
> #12 SigEpGF


 Congrats SigEpGF!


----------



## Ms. Floydp (Jan 7, 2005)

dad gum it!!! LOL... Congrats SigEpGF!!!!


----------



## SigEpGF (Jun 14, 2005)

Ms. Floydp said:


> dad gum it!!! LOL... Congrats SigEpGF!!!!


YAY!!!!!!!!

THANK YOU!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jeff (Jan 2, 2005)

SigEpGF said:


> YAY!!!!!!!!
> THANK YOU!!!!!!!!


Prize is ordered and will be on its way. Hope you enjoy the selection as much as I like them.


----------



## SigEpGF (Jun 14, 2005)

Jeff said:


> Prize is ordered and will be on its way. Hope you enjoy the selection as much as I like them.


I definitely know I will like them. Free cigars are always the best! Thank you for putting this together.

SigEpGF


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

Jeff said:


> The winner of Raffle #5 is: SigEpGf!!!
> 
> Congratulations SigEpGF! Will be pm'ing you. Also, thank you AugieLax72 for drawing the number. Much appreciated.


Congrats!!!


----------



## floydp (Jun 6, 2004)

WTG, drats and double drats, I quit(temper tantrum) Until next time.. :r

CONGRATS


----------



## radar (Dec 31, 1999)

*Congratulations!*


----------



## SigEpGF (Jun 14, 2005)

*Thank you everyone! :w   *


----------



## Jeff (Jan 2, 2005)

Did it come yet? UPS says its supposed to arrive today.


----------



## SigEpGF (Jun 14, 2005)

Jeff said:


> Did it come yet? UPS says its supposed to arrive today.


Not yet.. I'm at the office. By 12pm today it wasn't here, but I'll let you all know as soon as I get it!


----------



## SigEpGF (Jun 14, 2005)

Thank you all!!

Received my 5 CAO Black sticks from Cigars International!! :w

It was great joining in on the raffle.. Thank you all for participating, and thank you for letting me be a part of it.

It was a heck of a surprise for a newbie like me!

Take care,
SigEpGF :u


----------



## kenstogie (Jun 14, 2005)

SigEpGF said:


> Thank you all!!
> 
> Received my 5 CAO Black sticks from Cigars International!! :w
> 
> ...


I am a newbie at 70+ posts but I don't believe you are a newbie anymore.
Ken


----------



## SigEpGF (Jun 14, 2005)

kenstogie said:


> I am a newbie at 70+ posts but I don't believe you are a newbie anymore.
> Ken


Haha, yeah what's scary is that I'm at 12+ posts a day. A true post whore. It's that Gorilla Word Association thread that has done it for me.

GF


----------



## kenstogie (Jun 14, 2005)

I don't know how many post per day I have but I do find these posts fun as not as many folks as I'd like are BOTL's or SOTL's. Congrats on the win and let us know how those CAO blacks are.
Ken


----------



## kenstogie (Jun 14, 2005)

I don't know how many post I have but I do like hangin with the BOTL's/SOTL's. Congrats on the WIN! let us know how you like them.
Ken


----------



## SigEpGF (Jun 14, 2005)

kenstogie said:


> I don't know how many post I have but I do like hangin with the BOTL's/SOTL's. Congrats on the WIN! let us know how you like them.
> Ken


I think I'm going to send one to a firey death on the golf course this weekend. :w

GF


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

Bump.


----------



## darkness449 (Sep 7, 2005)

waiting for the results from jeff...


----------



## Jeff (Jan 2, 2005)

darkness449 said:


> waiting for the results from jeff...


Hold your horses son. In case you havn't noticed the lights went out.


----------



## Jeff (Jan 2, 2005)

Everyone make sure that your name is on the list. Sean is going to draw the number for us.


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

Jeff said:


> Everyone make sure that your name is on the list. Sean is going to draw the number for us.


Oh my goodness, Sean you gotta share the method with us...It's gotta be scientific if it's done by the Mad Professor!!


----------



## altbier (Feb 20, 2005)

It probably has somthing to do with corn bags, Annie, a hole and the number of bags she gets in.


----------



## SeanGAR (Jul 9, 2004)

icehog3 said:


> Oh my goodness, Sean you gotta share the method with us...It's gotta be scientific if it's done by the Mad Professor!!


Tom,
I normally use my ancient HP11C calculator which has a random number generator. I generate 3 digit random numbers, one for each person. Since that os at home, I will use the program at www.randomizer.org. I used 9 numbers, one per set, from 1-1000 (Jeff told me 9 people are playing).

I haven't checked to see who each number represents ... I'm just gonna post them below. Higest number wins.

1- 808
2- 932
3- 918
4- 881
5- 742
6- 83
7- 958
8- 138
9- 707

The highest number belongs to No. 7. So you must know somehow who this refers to?

Congrats to the winner.


----------



## CIGma_Chi (Jan 26, 2005)

Congrats JMAC!


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

Congrats to JMAC!! :w

And thanks for your help Sean...even if you did pull me the second lowest number... :r


----------



## altbier (Feb 20, 2005)

congrats jmac!


----------



## darkness449 (Sep 7, 2005)

my name wasnt on the list 
but congrats JMAC anyhow


----------



## radar (Dec 31, 1999)

Nice one


----------



## Jeff (Jan 2, 2005)

Congratulations JMAC!​
Thank you Sean for drawing the number.

JMAC, I'll be in touch with you tomorrow in regards to the prize.


----------



## Jeff (Jan 2, 2005)

darkness449 said:


> my name wasnt on the list
> but congrats JMAC anyhow


Sorry for the mixup. Lost some files with along with the CS troubles. Money refunded.


----------



## mels95yj (Jun 4, 2005)

Congrats JMAC!

Mel


----------



## miki (Jun 21, 2005)

Congrats JMAC, enjoy the winnings.


----------



## Jeff (Jan 2, 2005)

I think JMAC has to register as a member again. Can't find his username in the member's list.


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

Jeff said:


> I think JMAC has to register as a member again. Can't find his username in the member's list.


I don't have any addy for him, I have Anita's list from about July...maybe you can check with her.


----------



## justinphilly-cl (Sep 7, 2005)

sorry for the confusion. JMAC is the name of my business in which i use PAYPAL.. JUSTINPHILLY is my cs screen name.. 

I really don't know what to say. Besides thanks alot guys, for not only allowing me to win this raffle.. But thanks for including me in this great family.. I have learned alot here, and plan to continue to do so in the future..

And now to continue the learning process. I have never bought a box before.. I just swap and buy here and there.. I prefer robustos. But can anyone refer me to a good box, that i can either put $$$ towards the raffle winnings ($90.00) or that the raffle winnings will cover?? I don't even know of anywhere to buy cigar sonline except for the devil site.. So i really could use your help!

I will accept all referrals, and if we can all agree on a box that we would all like, i would love to send each participant a couple from the box, as a thank you for the help!!

Thanks alot guys


----------



## altbier (Feb 20, 2005)

i like the ryj maduro reserve, black label with silver lettering. for 90 you could also buy 4 bundles of cubanidads, which are actually very good maduros.

you dont need to share with me, enjoy the smokes you won!

cheers!


----------



## justinphilly-cl (Sep 7, 2005)

altbier said:


> i like the ryj maduro reserve, black label with silver lettering. for 90 you could also buy 4 bundles of cubanidads, which are actually very good maduros.
> 
> you dont need to share with me, enjoy the smokes you won!
> 
> cheers!


ok, i have had those and i liked them.. come on guys, speak up, i NEED your help here..!!


----------



## Jeff (Jan 2, 2005)

justinphilly said:


> ok, i have had those and i liked them.. come on guys, speak up, i NEED your help here..!!


Have you sampled any Toranos or ERDMs yet? You may also consider getting a sampler of some super-premiums.


----------



## justinphilly-cl (Sep 7, 2005)

Jeff said:


> Have you sampled any Toranos or ERDMs yet? You may also consider getting a sampler of some super-premiums.


i have tried neither of the two. The only site i have bought from is CBID. Does this get tricky with using the raffle money? I am pretty much going to have to rely on you guys for this purchase as far as what, from where, etc....


----------



## Jeff (Jan 2, 2005)

justinphilly said:


> Does this get tricky with using the raffle money?


I just noticed your location is Philly. You have an EXCELLENT brick & mortar shop right in your backyard called Holts. Check it out and bring your $90.


----------



## justinphilly-cl (Sep 7, 2005)

Jeff said:


> I just noticed your location is Philly. You have an EXCELLENT brick & mortar shop right in your backyard called Holts. Check it out and bring your $90.


cool, ok then just go ahead and credit my paypal account.. thanks!


----------



## Jeff (Jan 2, 2005)

Update on the Raffle Site. Made a few improvements. You can click on the Past Winners and go to a new page with info on the past winners.


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

Nice upgrades Jeff, you are becoming quite the computer whiz!


----------



## Jeff (Jan 2, 2005)

icehog3 said:


> Nice upgrades Jeff


Thanks Tom.

Any other features you guys would like to see on the site? I'm trying to make it as fun and interesting as I can.


----------



## Jeff (Jan 2, 2005)

justinphilly said:


> cool, ok then just go ahead and credit my paypal account.. thanks!


When are you going to Holts? :u


----------



## justinphilly-cl (Sep 7, 2005)

i cancelled the holts trip... stayed home and went on to jrcigars.com

this is what i ordered..

A 10-cigar sampler of medium-bodied Dominican robustos in various wrapper shades.

1 Romeo Reserve Maduro (M) 5.00 x 50 
1 Romeo Vintage III (N) 4.50 x 50 
1 Romeo y Julietta Bully (E) 5.00 x 50 
1 Montecristo Platinum Robusto (E) 5.00 x 50 
1 Henry Clay Rothchilde (M) 5.00 x 50 
1 H. Upmann #100 Robusto (E) 5.00 x 50 
1 H. Upmann #100 Robusto (M) 5.00 x 50 
1 Santa Damiana No.500 Cabinet (N) 5.00 x 50 
1 Onyx Reserve Robusto (M) 5.00 x 50 
1 Don Diego Robusto (N) 4.50 x 50 

----------------------------------------------------------------
Packed in slide-top box of 8, the Robusto Sampler No.1 includes 4 cigars of each:
Bolivar Robusto Minor E 5.00 x 50 
TTT Trinidad Robusto E 5.00 x 50 

----------------------------------------------------------------
5-Cigar Brand Packs — EL REY DEL MUNDO ROBUSTO LARGA 
6.00 x 54 OSCURO 
----------------------------------------------------------------

5-CIGAR BRAND PACKS — CAO BRAZILIA PIRANHA 
4.50 x 46 EMS 

----------------------------------------------------------------
many thanks to all!


----------



## Jeff (Jan 2, 2005)

Anyone interested in a Halloween Raffle?


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

Jeff said:


> Anyone interested in a Halloween Raffle?


In my best Horshack voice: "OOOH, MEE! MEEE! MR. KOTTER"!!!


----------



## Jeff (Jan 2, 2005)

Horshack said:


> In my best Horshack voice: "OOOH, MEE! MEEE! MR. KOTTER"!!!


Okay Horshack. Shall we do another $10 this time, or $5, or something else?


----------



## (909) (Jul 27, 2004)

Jeff said:


> Okay Horshack. Shall we do another $10 this time, or $5, or something else?


How does this work?


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

Jeff said:


> Okay Horshack. Shall we do another $10 this time, or $5, or something else?


Maybe we would get more players at $5? Whaddaya think?


----------



## Jeff (Jan 2, 2005)

(909) said:


> How does this work?


Follow the link in my signature.



Icehog3 said:


> Maybe 5$ will get more players?


I think so too. Lets try and go with $5 then.


----------



## (909) (Jul 27, 2004)

Jeff said:


> Follow the link in my signature.
> 
> I think so too. Lets try and go with $5 then.


I'm in, just used Paypal to send $5.00.

Gregg


----------



## miki (Jun 21, 2005)

I'm in this time.


----------



## Jeff (Jan 2, 2005)

We have two players so far for the Halloween Raffle. Just a reminder it is $5 this time.


----------



## backwoods (Sep 15, 2005)

Jeff said:


> We have two players so far for the Halloween Raffle. Just a reminder it is $5 this time.


I would like to get in....but I would have to send you a m.o. can I reserve a spot? can mail $$$ tomorrow


----------



## darkness449 (Sep 7, 2005)

Count me in. PM me where to send the money


----------



## Jeff (Jan 2, 2005)

backwoods said:


> I would like to get in....but I would have to send you a m.o. can I reserve a spot? can mail $$$ tomorrow


Money Orders are fine. Take your time, as long as it arrives before the drawing.



darkness449 said:


> Count me in. PM me where to send the money


Follow the link to the site in my signature. All the info is there.


----------



## mels95yj (Jun 4, 2005)

Hey Jeff. What's the prize this time? A box? 

Mel


----------



## radar (Dec 31, 1999)

I'm in PayPal sent.


----------



## Jeff (Jan 2, 2005)

mels95yj said:


> Hey Jeff. What's the prize this time? A box?


I think the format of the last raffle worked well. A box of your choice.


----------



## justinphilly-cl (Sep 7, 2005)

5.00 sent under the paypal name jmac.. sorry again for the confusion last time!


----------



## Jeff (Jan 2, 2005)

justinphilly said:


> 5.00 sent under the paypal name jmac.. sorry again for the confusion last time!


Don't worry about it. Glad you can make this one. I'll update the site tomorrow with the current players so everyone can make sure I have them down.


----------



## LasciviousXXX (Oct 12, 2004)

Hey Jeff...... how much is a raffle ticket???

I'll probably be in for Oct's raffle 


XXX


----------



## dannyboy (Sep 7, 2005)

LasciviousXXX said:


> Hey Jeff...... how much is a raffle ticket???
> 
> I'll probably be in for Oct's raffle
> 
> XXX


Looks like $5 this time.

I am in, check is in the mail tomorrow. Now, to pick out what I will get with my winnings


----------



## Jeff (Jan 2, 2005)

LasciviousXXX said:


> Hey Jeff...... how much is a raffle ticket???
> I'll probably be in for Oct's raffle XXX


$5. Glad you're in.


----------



## dannyboy (Sep 7, 2005)

dannyboy said:


> Looks like $5 this time.
> 
> I am in, check is in the mail tomorrow. Now, to pick out what I will get with my winnings


Hey Jeff, what is your last name so I can write the check? Is a check OK, or should I do MO? Thanks


----------



## justinphilly-cl (Sep 7, 2005)

why is the no love for the raffle??? come on guys this is a great way to win some great smokes!!!!

BUMP, BUMP, BUMP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

:sb :sb


----------



## germantown rob (Sep 19, 2005)

justinphilly said:


> why is the no love for the raffle??? come on guys this is a great way to win some great smokes!!!!
> 
> BUMP, BUMP, BUMP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> :sb :sb


BUMP.....BUMP.....BUMP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

Bump, let's go Gorillas!! 

Jeff, Paypal-ed the $5, hope we get a few more players!


----------



## Jeff (Jan 2, 2005)

Come on guys. Lets get a few more in. Tomorrow I'm adding two more players, icehog3 and dannyboy to the list.


----------



## NCatron (Sep 7, 2005)

Ok, I'm in. I better win this time, though.


----------



## backwoods (Sep 15, 2005)

i mailed my $ yesterday....should get it tomorrow


----------



## dannyboy (Sep 7, 2005)

Come on poeple, join in the fun. After all, the more people who join, the more money I get to spend when I win :gn


----------



## Jeff (Jan 2, 2005)

5 Days Left!​
Just added three people and am waiting on one or two payments to come via mail. The pot is at $40.


----------



## Jeff (Jan 2, 2005)

10 players - $50 prize​
Drawing will be this evening. Please make sure you name is on the list.


----------



## Da Klugs (Jan 8, 2005)

And the winning number is......




















to be posted here after I go to the random site to generate it.

Back in 5


----------



## Da Klugs (Jan 8, 2005)

And the winning number is...



4,924,211



Who won?



Just kidding. Number coming up next.


----------



## Da Klugs (Jan 8, 2005)

Research Randomizer Results

1 Set of 1 Unique Numbers Per Set
Range: From 1 to 10 -- Unsorted


Job Status: 


Set #1:

3 

The number is 3.

Who won?

What's my name?

I'm so confused.


----------



## Jeff (Jan 2, 2005)

Da Klugs said:


> And the winning number is...
> 4,924,211
> Who won?


Please stay tuned. We are experiencing technical difficulties.


----------



## Jeff (Jan 2, 2005)

_Congratulations radar!​_
A big thanks to Da Klugs for picking the winning number.


----------



## backwoods (Sep 15, 2005)

Jeff said:


> _Congratulations radar!​_


 :tpd:

what ya gonna do with all those cigars? :r

congrats man!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## justinphilly-cl (Sep 7, 2005)

congratulations radar!! make sure to let us know what you get..


----------



## miki (Jun 21, 2005)

Congrats radar. Enjoy smoking your winnings


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

Awesome Gary, get some good ones!!


----------



## dannyboy (Sep 7, 2005)

Congrats radar, enjoy 'dem smokes and be sure to tell us what you got. :w


----------



## radar (Dec 31, 1999)

Wow! I won! I'm glad I looked at this again. Just send the money to pds for site maintenance.
Thanks everyone.


----------



## JezterVA (Sep 8, 2005)

Very cool of you Radar. Nice play. I can't gift much RG, but it's on the way.

Cheers!!
Steve


----------



## dannyboy (Sep 7, 2005)

JezterVA said:


> Very cool of you Radar. Nice play. I can't gift much RG, but it's on the way.
> 
> Cheers!!
> Steve


 :tpd: WTG radar, very generous of you.


----------



## illuminatus (Oct 20, 2005)

Nice! If I could gift you some RG, I would.. but I can't, so I won't... but very generous of you


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

radar said:


> Wow! I won! I'm glad I looked at this again. Just send the money to pds for site maintenance.
> Thanks everyone.


Always a class act Gary...and another classy move.


----------



## Jeff (Jan 2, 2005)

$50 donated to pds care of Top25.


----------



## Da Klugs (Jan 8, 2005)

radar said:


> Wow! I won! I'm glad I looked at this again. Just send the money to pds for site maintenance.
> Thanks everyone.


You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to radar again.


----------



## MiamiE (Mar 5, 2005)

how does this work? i wanted to get a ticket but i didnt know how.


----------



## Jeff (Jan 2, 2005)

*Christmas Raffle*

*Christmas Raffle?*​
Anyone interested in a special raffle for the Christmas season? I was thinking of changing the format slightly so that there will be 2 or 3 prizes instead of one.

Perhaps the prize would be Cubans. We could buy a box and the top three winners would get something like 13, 7, and 5 sticks respectively.

If anyone is interested and/or has suggestions, please feel free to post them.


----------



## P-Town Smokes (Jan 7, 2005)

*Re: Christmas Raffle*



Jeff said:


> *Christmas Raffle?*​
> Anyone interested in a special raffle for the Christmas season? I was thinking of changing the format slightly so that there will be 2 or 3 prizes instead of one. YES
> 
> Perhaps the prize would be Cubans. We could buy a box and the top three winners would get something like 13, 7, and 5 sticks respectively. YES
> ...


 YES

THREE YES'S, I'M IN. Money wise $5.00 to $ 10.00. Or for us tight wads  $ 5.00 would be good. Depends how much is in the pot, could just pick the top two and a booby prize for # 3, which could be the remaining 5 sticks out of a 25 count Cuban Box  Go for it Jeff, and by the way, GREAT JOB YOU DO HERE :w


----------



## backwoods (Sep 15, 2005)

Im in for it 

5. or 10. either way


----------



## Jeff (Jan 2, 2005)

We would need about $130 for a box of something good. ...but then aren't all Cubans good? 

So depending on how many people are interested in a Christmas raffle, that will determine things. If we get 30 players at $5-7, it would work out great.


----------



## mels95yj (Jun 4, 2005)

As usual, I'm in for either $5 or $10. I like the idea of having at least 2 winners. Either way, I'll do it. I agree though, good job you're doing Jeff. Just a little fun part of CS.

Mel


----------



## MikeZ (Sep 23, 2005)

Sure thing. Count me in.


----------



## thomcad (Oct 13, 2005)

I would be in for $5 or $10.

Tom


----------



## joed (Nov 12, 2005)

Sounds like a great idea - I'll play


----------



## maccarlo (Nov 15, 2005)

I would like to take part in this raffle I am new to the site so just fill me in.

Thanks.


----------



## DWSC_Bob (Sep 12, 2005)

I'll go for $10.


----------



## backwoods (Sep 15, 2005)

Are we sending money in yet?


----------



## jeperry (Nov 13, 2005)

I'm New to the forum, but I'm in for $5 or $10.


----------



## Jeff (Jan 2, 2005)

Probably need about 20 players at $8 to get a box and cover shipping on three packages. If there seems to be enough interest, I will open up the raffle at the beginning of December.


----------



## maccarlo (Nov 15, 2005)

Jeff said:


> Probably need about 20 players at $8 to get a box and cover shipping on three packages. If there seems to be enough interest, I will open up the raffle at the beginning of December.


I would be gald to play. Just let me know when and what I need to do.

Thanks


----------



## fayers (Nov 16, 2005)

I would participate for $5 or $10. Post details when you get it put together.
Fred


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

I'm ready when y'all are!


----------



## Jeff (Jan 2, 2005)

icehog3 said:


> I'm ready when y'all are!


I'm ready too. 

This is what I'm leaning towards:

Prize = Box of 25 Cubans (Around $150)
1st = 15
2nd = 7
3rd = 3

Chance = $8


----------



## Dogwatch Dale-cl (Sep 7, 2005)

Jeff said:


> I'm ready too.
> 
> This is what I'm leaning towards:
> 
> ...


I'm in, tell us when to start sending $!


----------



## cameroncouch02 (Sep 22, 2005)

Jeff said:


> I'm ready too.
> 
> This is what I'm leaning towards:
> 
> ...


I'm in as well. Ill check back after a while.


----------



## DiSiLLuZioN (Sep 7, 2005)

I'm in
We have enough yet?


----------



## dannyboy (Sep 7, 2005)

Count me in, just tell us when to send the money


----------



## JezterVA (Sep 8, 2005)

I'll toss in a 10 spot. When will this kick off?


----------



## Jeff (Jan 2, 2005)

*Its Finally Here!*

*The Christmas Raffle Is Here!​*
Raffle Site​
*Here are the modified rules for this one:*

Prize will be a box of 25 Cubans split as follows:

1st = 15
2nd = 7
3rd = 3
Price = $8

*There are a few caveats to add:*

If the pot dosn't reach at least $125 then money will be refunded unless all players are ok with a smaller box or something different.
Winners pay their shipping. (Usually not more then $3.85)

​


----------



## P-Town Smokes (Jan 7, 2005)

Money coming your way Jeff, Snail mail of course, Don


----------



## kvm (Sep 7, 2005)

If you've got room I'll join in.


----------



## Jeff (Jan 2, 2005)

kvm said:


> If you've got room I'll join in.


*There is no limit to the number of players.* I estimate we need at least 15 to get a good box anyway.


----------



## MikeZ (Sep 23, 2005)

PayPal sent this morning for my entry.

Thanks!


----------



## backwoods (Sep 15, 2005)

Mine will be sent tomorrow, thanks!


----------



## maccarlo (Nov 15, 2005)

Interested in joining the raffle. If its not to late.


----------



## Jeff (Jan 2, 2005)

maccarlo said:


> Interested in joining the raffle. If its not to late.


You can always check the deadline on the raffle site. The link is in my sig. Plenty of time left.


----------



## joed (Nov 12, 2005)

paypal sent - $8.00 - thank you for doing the raffle


----------



## maccarlo (Nov 15, 2005)

Jeff said:


> You can always check the deadline on the raffle site. The link is in my sig. Plenty of time left.


Just sent $8.00 maybe I will get lucky and have a nice X-mas present on its way.

Thanks


----------



## jeperry (Nov 13, 2005)

I'm in!

Paypal sent.

James


----------



## knuckles (Mar 24, 2005)

I'm in too, Jeff. Just sent ya a PayPal.


----------



## King Cat (Dec 10, 2005)

Since I'm new here, it took me about a half an hour to read this whole thread to get a handle on how this works. Now, after reading 32 pages, I think I'm ready!  

I'm in Jeff - I'll send you the 8 bucks via paypal tomorrow


----------



## Jeff (Jan 2, 2005)

I'll update the site tomorrow with all the new players.


----------



## kvm (Sep 7, 2005)

Snail mailed today.


----------



## fayers (Nov 16, 2005)

Sent my $8 via paypal
Fred


----------



## Jeff (Jan 2, 2005)

Site is updated. We have 7 players so far. It will be great if we can double that. Keep it coming and we can have a very nice prize.


----------



## MikeZ (Sep 23, 2005)

I know there is still time, but if we were short participants by the deadline, maybe you would consider allowing us to buy an extra entry? To me, $16 is well worth a chance at 10 ISOMs.


----------



## Jeff (Jan 2, 2005)

MikeZ said:


> I know there is still time, but if we were short participants by the deadline, maybe you would consider allowing us to buy an extra entry? To me, $16 is well worth a chance at 10 ISOMs.


If most of the participants think its okay, then I don't mind. What say you guys?


----------



## knuckles (Mar 24, 2005)

I'm for it, Jeff.


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

Paypal sent Jeff, I'm in.


----------



## Jeff (Jan 2, 2005)

icehog3 said:


> Paypal sent Jeff, I'm in.


Thats great Tom. We're up to 12 now! Another 6 or 7 and we will be able to get a nice box. 

Anyone who has PayPal'd or mailed in money please check the site to make sure I have it correct.


----------



## P-Town Smokes (Jan 7, 2005)

Jeff, Snail Mail on the way, should be there by Wednsday, Go P-Town, need Cubans bad


----------



## King Cat (Dec 10, 2005)

Jeff,

I'm definitely in, I'm just waiting for my funds to transfer from my bank account to PayPal. They show that they will be cleared on Tuesday so you can count on 8 bucks then.


----------



## King Cat (Dec 10, 2005)

Okay Jeff - I was able to get funds earlier than expected. I sent 8 bucks to you via PayPal this evening.


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

He was standing at the rock
Gathering the flock
And getting there with no directions
And underneath the arch
It turned into a march
And there he found the spark to 
Set this ****er off

He said set if off
Set it off now children
Set it right
Set it off
Set it off now children
Set a fire

---Chirs Cornell


----------



## drevim (Dec 21, 2005)

Jeff,

I just got in. Sorry to be all last minute on you, but I just came to the tread. I've been reading like mad here, and just got to this one. It should have been an instant tranfer through Paypal.

Thanks,
Ian (Drevim)


----------



## King Cat (Dec 10, 2005)

There should be a good number of us now. I believe there were 12 counted for about a week ago. Since then, it looks like 3 or 4 more people have joined in the raffle. It will be good to see the updated list when Jeff gets some free time


----------



## backwoods (Sep 15, 2005)

Jeff said:


> I'll be flying out of Philly tomorrow afternoon to spend Christmas in England. Hope to meet up with Lumpold and perhaps others. Bringing my father-in-law an assortment of good cigars to smoke while we are sipping Glenmorangie and listening to Jazz.
> 
> Probably won't get too much internet time so I'm wishing everyone a very merry Christmas.
> 
> Will be thinking about everyone while I'm guzzling pints of that tasty English beer.


...


----------



## Jeff (Jan 2, 2005)

Hope everyone is enjoying their Christmas and smoking good cigars.

Sorry for the delay with the raffle. Been sans internet since I got to England. Need to locate an internet cafe.

I'm going to tally up the players and update the list asap. Looks like we should have enough for a good prize.

Jeff


----------



## King Cat (Dec 10, 2005)

Sound great, Jeff. Hope you're having a great time in England!


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

Great job, Blueberry Boy!


----------



## djmoniz (Dec 16, 2005)

Jeff said:


> Hope everyone is enjoying their Christmas and smoking good cigars.
> 
> Sorry for the delay with the raffle. Been sans internet since I got to England. Need to locate an internet cafe.
> 
> ...


Jeff,

I forgot to get into this raffle on time. Let me know if it's not too late to still join (raffle info states 12/23 was payment deadline). If not, I'll shoot you a PayPal.

Thanks,
-djmoniz


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

I don't think Jeff is back yet, I'm sure if you can Paypal the money (no credit cards though) to him tonight, he will put you in...Jeff is good like that!


----------



## djmoniz (Dec 16, 2005)

icehog3 said:


> I don't think Jeff is back yet, I'm sure if you can Paypal the money (no credit cards though) to him tonight, he will put you in...Jeff is good like that!


Sweet, won't hurt to try! Doing it now, thanks.

-Dion


----------



## King Cat (Dec 10, 2005)

Yeah, and if you are too late, just means you'll be in the next one (a little early). No-lose situation


----------



## Jeff (Jan 2, 2005)

F'in PayPal! Please read this post about what PayPal does to us cigar lovin gorillas. https://www.cigarforums.net/threads/239179/

As soon as I get the problem resolved we'll be back on track.


----------



## mels95yj (Jun 4, 2005)

Jeff said:


> F'in PayPal! Please read this post about what PayPal does to us cigar lovin gorillas. https://www.cigarforums.net/threads/239179/
> 
> As soon as I get the problem resolved we'll be back on track.


FYI. I get an invalid thread link.

Mel


----------



## djmoniz (Dec 16, 2005)

Jeff said:


> F'in PayPal! Please read this post about what PayPal does to us cigar lovin gorillas. https://www.cigarforums.net/threads/239179/
> 
> As soon as I get the problem resolved we'll be back on track.


Yeah, I tried to PayPal you last week without success so hopefully you'll get them to straighten their sh*t out soon. :bx


----------



## knuckles (Mar 24, 2005)

Jeff said:


> F'in PayPal! Please read this post about what PayPal does to us cigar lovin gorillas. https://www.cigarforums.net/threads/239179/
> 
> As soon as I get the problem resolved we'll be back on track.


I think the thread Jeff is trying to point to is:

http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=17914


----------



## King Cat (Dec 10, 2005)

I guess PayPal is required by law to function in this way. However, eventually they are going to lose a good bit of business from us cigar smokers.


----------



## MikeZ (Sep 23, 2005)

Any update for when the winner will be drawn?


----------



## Bubba -NJ (Dec 6, 2005)

All I know about Paypal is that they are owned by Ebay and because of taxes private sellers are not allowed to sell tobacco products on Ebay so I guess this policy is carrying over to Paypal also . You oughta see what Paypal does to you when someone pays you with a stolen credit card . You could try looking on www.Paypalsucks.com for an alternative payment system . Or we could go to snail mail or maybe WesternUnion for payments . I wasn't in on this but I probably will be in on the next "offer" .


----------



## drevim (Dec 21, 2005)

Jeff hasn't been on since he posted his PayPal problem back on the 30th. Has anyone heard from him personally? I am in agreement with the mass, take the time, and all will be fine. I was just curious, if we should start trying to get our money back from PayPal, if it is in lockdown.


----------



## Jeff (Jan 2, 2005)

Got back into the states Saturday. 

I'm the problems with this raffle. PayPal sucks. I'm going to refund everyone's money and scrap this raffle unless people are still up for it.

Let me know asap so I know whether or not to start refunding.

I understand if anyone has hard feelings about the delay. Let me know and I'll make good on it if possible.


----------



## backwoods (Sep 15, 2005)

Jeff said:


> Got back into the states Saturday.
> 
> I'm the problems with this raffle. PayPal sucks. I'm going to refund everyone's money and scrap this raffle unless people are still up for it.
> 
> ...


I'm still in for it. if you do scrap it.....just keep me in for the next raffle.


----------



## Da Klugs (Jan 8, 2005)

Welcome Back.


----------



## joed (Nov 12, 2005)

Jeff said:


> Got back into the states Saturday.
> 
> I'm the problems with this raffle. PayPal sucks. I'm going to refund everyone's money and scrap this raffle unless people are still up for it.
> 
> ...


Don't send money to me - just hold it until you get something else going - thanks for dealing with the hassle for us.

joe d:w


----------



## P-Town Smokes (Jan 7, 2005)

Welcome back to the Great USA, keep the money, spend it, r better yet, Just go out and buy a great German Beer and have one on me, Let me know when the next raffle starts up again and I snail mail the Green, 
Oh buy the way, Pay-pal is sucky, they closed my account for a while because I bought a cigar cutter and box from a company on E-Bay called Chic Cigar and on the paypal bill it says cigars. Don


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

Since I have a sneaking suspicion that it was me who screwed this up, please take my money and buy yourself a couple Aroma de Cubas and think of me Jeff.....If I was the one who messed this up, I apologize to all my Gorilla brethren!!


----------



## drevim (Dec 21, 2005)

Don't worry about it Jeff. I didn't mean anything by the last post (no hard feeelings). I just didn't want PayPal to get what should be yours (or ours). Like I said, I'm with the majority here, keep it roll it over to the next raffle, whatever.

And welcome back!!!!

Ian


----------



## Jeff (Jan 2, 2005)

icehog3 said:


> Since I have a sneaking suspicion that it was me who screwed this up, please take my money and buy yourself a couple Aroma de Cubas and think of me Jeff.....If I was the one who messed this up, I apologize to all my Gorilla brethren!!


Its nobody's fault Tom. I'm very sorry this had to happen.

PayPal has denied my initial attempt to resolve the dispute. They sent me an email with a link to this thread. How they got it, I don't know. I've taken down the raffle site and link to it in my signature. I know have to file a dispute and prove that I am no longer am selling anything or mention PayPal anywhere on my website.

Hopefully it will only take a few days, if not I will mail back the funds.

Jeff


----------



## knuckles (Mar 24, 2005)

As for me Jeff, what ever works best for you.

Hey... hope you had a great time in England!


----------



## joed (Nov 12, 2005)

Jeff said:


> PayPal has denied my initial attempt to resolve the dispute... I know have to file a dispute and prove...
> 
> Hopefully it will only take a few days, if not I will mail back the funds.
> 
> Jeff


Jeff,

I'm a little confused - this sort of sounds like they are holding the money - wouldn't that mean that you would be out your own cash by doing refunds.

I'll make a deal with you - you buy yourself some cold beer with the money I sent and I will buy a new entry into the nextr event that you sponsor.

OK:w


----------



## kvm (Sep 7, 2005)

knuckles said:


> As for me Jeff, what ever works best for you.
> 
> Hey... hope you had a great time in England!


:tpd:


----------



## Jeff (Jan 2, 2005)

joed said:


> I'm a little confused - this sort of sounds like they are holding the money - wouldn't that mean that you would be out your own cash by doing refunds.


Yes. Unfortunately they are holding the money until the issue is resolved. So any refunds will be out of my pocket. However, I feel its only fair to the players who trusted me with their cash to do this.


----------



## joed (Nov 12, 2005)

Jeff said:


> Yes. Unfortunately they are holding the money until the issue is resolved. So any refunds will be out of my pocket. However, I feel its only fair to the players who trusted me with their cash to do this.


I can appreciate your feelings and I think that your offer is very fair. However, I would like for you to accept my offer and keep the funds that I sent for the use I suggested. That would make me feel better about this whole thing.

thanks - and don't stress over this situation too much - :w


----------



## drevim (Dec 21, 2005)

joed said:


> I can appreciate your feelings and I think that your offer is very fair. However, I would like for you to accept my offer and keep the funds that I sent for the use I suggested. That would make me feel better about this whole thing.
> 
> thanks - and don't stress over this situation too much - :w


:tpd: It's $8, no worries, Jeff!!!


----------



## Jeff (Jan 2, 2005)

Account Restored!!​
Just got an email from PayPal. Refunds going out tomorrow.


----------



## King Cat (Dec 10, 2005)

OUTSTANDING!!  I'm glad you got your account restored and sorry you had to deal with all this crap! What a pain in the a$$!! 

By the way, does this mean no more raffle?


----------



## King Cat (Dec 10, 2005)

One thing that I don't understand about PP is how can they hold a person's funds. It's one thing if they suspend or cancel a user's account, but to hold their funds doesn't seem legal. I guess it must be since they're doing it. 

By the way Jeff, I've heard of several others who have had to jump through hoops because of similar circumstances. I just don't understand how they get the thread in a cigar forum which alerts them to a violation (this isn't the first time that this has happened). One thing that's going to happen to PP is that they're going to start losing a lot of business from us cigar smokers. I know of a lot of people who used to do business with them who are seeking other payment services. It will be interesting to see how this all pans out.


----------



## KnightKrusher (Jan 4, 2006)

Count me in and let me know when you are up and running.


----------



## KnightKrusher (Jan 4, 2006)

One pre person sounds to me to be the way to go.


----------



## Jeff (Jan 2, 2005)

King Cat said:


> By the way, does this mean no more raffle?


No way! I think the raffle has become a part of Club Stogie for many of us. It just won't involve PayPal anymore. Either snail mail or some other alternative will be the means of transfer now. If anyone knows of another PayPal-like service that dosn't discriminate against smokers, please let me know.


----------



## King Cat (Dec 10, 2005)

That's what I wanted to hear! 

As for other payment services, that's a good idea. There are many out there, but I have yet to try any of them. Looks like it's about time we ought to try experimenting because PP is obviously not cigar friendly any longer. 

Thanks for all the time that you have invested in this, Jeff!


----------



## cgarrit (Jan 10, 2006)

count me in, when you get this up and running I would love to play along


----------



## Jeff (Jan 2, 2005)

First round of refunds went out yesterday. A few more to go out today or tomorrow.


----------



## King Cat (Dec 10, 2005)

Got mine - thanks again Jeff! Sorry this was such a pain in the ass for you.


----------



## knuckles (Mar 24, 2005)

Got mine too, Jeff (yesterday). Too bad that this raffle ended up this way... I was positive i was going to win 1st place and collect those 15 stogies!!!


----------



## Jeff (Jan 2, 2005)

I think everyone who payed via PayPal has been refunded. Please let me know if I missed you. Now I'll mail back the people who payed via snail mail. Looked for a letter sometime next week.


----------



## fayers (Nov 16, 2005)

Got mine Jeff....thanks


----------



## KnightKrusher (Jan 4, 2006)

When will it start. I may play if it is not to late.


----------



## joed (Nov 12, 2005)

Jeff said:


> I think everyone who payed via PayPal has been refunded. Please let me know if I missed you. Now I'll mail back the people who payed via snail mail. Looked for a letter sometime next week.


I got my refund too Jeff, thank you. Let me know when you are ready to give this another try.

thanks

joe d


----------



## mike32312 (Jan 26, 2006)

Heck gotta be better than what I bought at CBid..lol sign me up


----------



## maccarlo (Nov 15, 2005)

I am in just let me know when and how. I will send my money away.


----------



## Jeff (Jan 2, 2005)

Looks like there is interest for another raffle. It will have to be conducted via snail mail. Let me get things organized again and I'll have it ready to go sometime next week.


----------



## Jeff (Jan 2, 2005)

Give a shout out if you are interested in another raffle. 

It would be conducted through regular mail this time. I'd like to open it up soon if there is enough interest. Also, what kind of prize would guys like? A single winner? NCs or others?


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

Jeff said:


> Give a shout out if you are interested in another raffle.
> 
> It would be conducted through regular mail this time. I'd like to open it up soon if there is enough interest. Also, what kind of prize would guys like? A single winner? NCs or others?


I would be in....how about a box of Short Stories? $108 from tampasweethearts, and the winner could order himself and get some Anejos or Opus on his own dime too boot.


----------



## joed (Nov 12, 2005)

Jeff said:


> Looks like there is interest for another raffle. It will have to be conducted via snail mail. Let me get things organized again and I'll have it ready to go sometime next week.


I'm in - I have a preference for cuban cigars - but if folks want the NC's that's OK - I usually don't win at these things anyway.

just let me know and the $$ are on the way.

thanks Jeff.

:w


----------



## P-Town Smokes (Jan 7, 2005)

I'm in, I say leave like the last no go raffle, let us know the amount and snail mail on the way, Don


----------



## djmoniz (Dec 16, 2005)

Jeff said:


> Give a shout out if you are interested in another raffle.
> 
> It would be conducted through regular mail this time. I'd like to open it up soon if there is enough interest. Also, what kind of prize would guys like? A single winner? NCs or others?


Count me in. Not much preference about the prize since I'm good for any quality sticks. Will snail mail you once you give the go-ahead and amount to send.

-Dion


----------



## Jeff (Jan 2, 2005)

icehog3 said:


> I would be in....how about a box of Short Stories? $108 from tampasweethearts, and the winner could order himself and get some Anejos or Opus on his own dime too boot.


*BINGO* Great idea Tom!

Short Stories are the prize then. I'll get a website up early this week as well as all the usual details.


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

Jeff said:


> *BINGO* Great idea Tom!
> 
> Short Stories are the prize then. I'll get a website up early this week as well as all the usual details.


COOL!


----------



## Jeff (Jan 2, 2005)

How about a $7 dollar ticket? Sound reasonable?


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

Jeff said:


> How about a $7 dollar ticket? Sound reasonable?


I'll be in, maybe for 2......


----------



## mels95yj (Jun 4, 2005)

I'll be in. Just let me know where to send and what payments you're willing to take (check, money order, etc).

Mel


----------



## Jeff (Jan 2, 2005)

mels95yj said:


> I'll be in. Just let me know where to send and what payments you're willing to take (check, money order, etc).
> 
> Mel


I cobbled together a new site. Sorry its so basic, but because it isn't a private web site, I have to be careful what I put on.

*Price is $7 per ticket. Can buy multiple tickets. Check, cash, or money order only.*

Raffle Site


----------



## P-Town Smokes (Jan 7, 2005)

ON THE WAYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY, Thanks Jeff


----------



## mike32312 (Jan 26, 2006)

Damn! and just when I thought CBid was the only thing getting my money along comes CS with a Raffle. Question? Will CS accept Payroll deduction?:r


----------



## maccarlo (Nov 15, 2005)

Jeff said:


> Whoohoo! Just got word from the Elder Gorilla Leader okaying a CS raffle. I don't have all the logistics worked out yet, but here is the basic structure. Also, I would appreciate any advice from my fellow Gorillas.
> Under 20 chances, cost = $1.50 Over 20 chances, cost = $1
> Prize will be a 5-pack or equivalent sampler of high quality
> Winner may be able to have a choice between packs
> ...


Count me in


----------



## maccarlo (Nov 15, 2005)

Jeff said:


> I cobbled together a new site. Sorry its so basic, but because it isn't a private web site, I have to be careful what I put on.
> 
> *Price is $7 per ticket. Can buy multiple tickets. Check, cash, or money order only.*
> 
> Raffle Site


How many people are in the raffle now...


----------



## djmoniz (Dec 16, 2005)

Jeff said:


> I cobbled together a new site. Sorry its so basic, but because it isn't a private web site, I have to be careful what I put on.
> 
> *Price is $7 per ticket. Can buy multiple tickets. Check, cash, or money order only.*
> 
> Raffle Site


Payment on the way Jeff.


----------



## Jeff (Jan 2, 2005)

maccarlo said:


> How many people are in the raffle now...


I'm not 100%, but I think 5 so far.


----------



## djmoniz (Dec 16, 2005)

Jeff said:


> I'm not 100%, but I think 5 so far.


Jeff,

Any update on this?

-Dion


----------



## Jeff (Jan 2, 2005)

djmoniz said:


> Jeff,
> 
> Any update on this?
> 
> -Dion


So far I have one payment, but at least four others have committed. Hope to get theirs soon.


----------



## scc135 (Feb 6, 2006)

is there paypal?


----------



## Jeff (Jan 2, 2005)

scc135 said:


> is there paypal?





Jeff said:


> Price is $7 per ticket. Can buy multiple tickets. Check, cash, or money order only.


Sorry. People have just had way to much trouble with PayLess when dealing with tobacco products.


----------



## djmoniz (Dec 16, 2005)

Jeff said:


> So far I have one payment, but at least four others have committed. Hope to get theirs soon.


That one payment you have should be mine.

-Dion


----------



## scc135 (Feb 6, 2006)

is this raffle still happening? i'm about ready to send in my chance...


----------



## mike32312 (Jan 26, 2006)

Please add me to the new drawing. Thanks


----------



## mels95yj (Jun 4, 2005)

Yeah, Jeff, I forgot to send in my payment. When's the deadline?

Mel


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

Jeff, two tickets please. The check is in the mail.


----------



## djmoniz (Dec 16, 2005)

Hey Jeff, how 'bout another update? When is the formal deadline and how many are currently playing? 

Also, my check to you still hasn't cleared so let me know whether you rec'd it.

Thanks,
-Dion


----------



## Jeff (Jan 2, 2005)

Updating it now. Check the site in an hour for the newest info.


----------



## mike32312 (Jan 26, 2006)

Jeff said:


> Updating it now. Check the site in an hour for the newest info.


Hope I'm on it this time..


----------



## Jeff (Jan 2, 2005)

Site updated. Everyone who has paid, please check to make sure I have you on the list. The drawing will be St. Patty's Day (3/17). Enough time for new entrants to get their payment in.

Raffle Site​


----------



## djmoniz (Dec 16, 2005)

Thanks for the update Jeff!


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

Thanks for the update, Jeff. Thought we were gonna have to send a search party out for ya there. Hope everything is okay.


----------



## Jeff (Jan 2, 2005)

Remember that the deadline is this Friday!


----------



## Guest (Mar 14, 2006)

I'm definately in for this super deal.


----------



## Jeff (Jan 2, 2005)

All of you who have sent out payments for the raffle, please make sure I have you listed on the site.
http://www.personal.psu.edu/users/j/j/jjw152/clubstogie.html

Today is the last day. I'll probably draw tonight or tomorrow. Good luck.


----------



## djmoniz (Dec 16, 2005)

Jeff said:


> All of you who have sent out payments for the raffle, please make sure I have you listed on the site.
> http://www.personal.psu.edu/users/j/j/jjw152/clubstogie.html
> 
> Today is the last day. I'll probably draw tonight or tomorrow. Good luck.


C'mon big money, big money...nooooo whamies!

-Dion


----------



## Jeff (Jan 2, 2005)

Winner will be drawn today.


----------



## Ms. Floydp (Jan 7, 2005)

and the winner is..........

*djmoniz*

Congrats Dion!!!


----------



## Jeff (Jan 2, 2005)

Congrats djmoniz!

And many thanks to Anita for drawing the number. Your help is greatly appreciated.​


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

Congrats, man. Thanks to you, Jeff and Ms. Floydp.


----------



## JezterVA (Sep 8, 2005)

Congrats Dion. Enjoy your winnings.


----------



## djmoniz (Dec 16, 2005)

WOO HOOOOO!!!! 

I just got back from out of town and what a great thing to come back to. I better go and buy a lottery ticket while my luck is still running!  

Thanks again Jeff for putting together the raffle. 

-Dion


----------



## Jeff (Jan 2, 2005)

Perhaps we should move the Raffle thread to the new lottery forum?

BTW - Anyone up for a raffle?


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

Jeff said:


> Perhaps we should move the Raffle thread to the new lottery forum?
> 
> BTW - Anyone up for a raffle?


I'm in Jeff.


----------



## galaga (Sep 18, 2003)

icehog3 said:


> I'm in Jeff.


Well move around a little bit - he's falling asleep.


----------



## Bruisedawg (Jul 8, 2006)

Count this newbie in


----------



## Simon Templar (Aug 7, 2006)

Can Noobs get in on this raffle also? If so count me in!


----------



## ColdCuts (Jul 21, 2006)

Jeff said:


> Perhaps we should move the Raffle thread to the new lottery forum?
> 
> BTW - Anyone up for a raffle?


Jeff, are you doing another? Has it been moved? I have $7! Let's go! :z


----------



## dave'sfatherinlaw (Aug 15, 2006)

Please count me in. There is a site that generates random numbers that I can email you.

Thanks


----------



## Jeff (Jan 2, 2005)

dave'sfatherinlaw said:


> Please count me in. There is a site that generates random numbers that I can email you.
> 
> Thanks


Allready have a site, but thanks anyway!


----------



## Jeff (Jan 2, 2005)

Lets get this started back up again. The raffle will be open to anyone. I'll get the site back up again with the rules and information.

I think the first drawing can take place in about 2-3 weeks. The site address will be posted this weekend hopefully.


----------



## daveteal (Sep 7, 2006)

is this raffle on or did i miss it .if not what site do i look for?


----------



## DHabano (Sep 25, 2006)

I have Paypal....

Ready, willing, and able


----------



## Dr_Trac (Nov 8, 2006)

DHabano said:


> I have Paypal....
> 
> Ready, willing, and able


:Werd:

i've spent more on raffles less important.


----------



## Southfield (Jan 21, 2007)

I'd be more than willing to drop $20 for a shot at a premium sampler pack.

Please PM me if the raffle begins again. Thanks!


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

southfield said:


> I'd be more than willing to drop $20 for a shot at a premium sampler pack.
> 
> Please PM me if the raffle begins again. Thanks!


Just keep on eye on this thread, when Jeff has time I am sure he will get this going again...I know he has been swamped the last few months. I doubt he will have time to go through the thread and personally PM everyone who wants in. :2


----------



## KnightKrusher (Jan 4, 2006)

If it is over will another one start soon?:cb


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

KnightKrusher said:


> If it is over will another one start soon?:cb


Read post #595.


----------



## mrbl8k (Jan 4, 2007)

I'm in...


----------



## daveteal (Sep 7, 2006)

when will this start?


----------



## Drew (Feb 6, 2007)

I never win stuff like this.


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

Drew said:


> I never win stuff like this.


Probably shouldn't play then. :2


----------



## Buster52 (Aug 27, 2006)

Great Idea and I think Pay Pal is the way to go. Its easy and anyone can obtain it.


----------



## Jeebus (Dec 20, 2006)

I think i can swing a buck or two. If not too late, count me in. Paypal Preferably


----------



## elmo (Feb 19, 2007)

Jeff said:


> Whoohoo! Just got word from the Elder Gorilla Leader okaying a CS raffle. I don't have all the logistics worked out yet, but here is the basic structure. Also, I would appreciate any advice from my fellow Gorillas.
> Under 20 chances, cost = $1.50 Over 20 chances, cost = $1
> Prize will be a 5-pack or equivalent sampler of high quality
> Winner may be able to have a choice between packs
> ...


I like the idea of rounding to one dollar or Pay Pal. Thia could have a real draw after the first one when you could name the sticks we could win.

IN


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

Jeff hasn't posted on this thread for six months, as I know he is extemely busy. I wouldn't hold my breath on this happening anytime soon.


----------



## RonJ (Mar 15, 2006)

:cb This sounds like fun, I certainly will join in.


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

icehog3 said:


> Jeff hasn't posted on this thread for six months, as I know he is extemely busy. I wouldn't hold my breath on this happening anytime soon.


I don't think anyone reads my posts.


----------



## Jeff (Jan 2, 2005)

Seems like there has been some interest in having another raffle. I'll be back regularly again in May and am be willing to host another raffle if there is interest at that point.

Sorry for leaving this raffle/thread in limbo.


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

Jeff said:


> Seems like there has been some interest in having another raffle. I'll be back regularly again in May and am be willing to host another raffle if there is interest at that point.
> 
> Sorry for leaving this raffle/thread in limbo.


Great to see ya here Jeff!


----------



## ttours (Jan 28, 2007)

icehog3 said:


> Great to see ya here Jeff!


Read it, love it, live it!!!!

Now that Jeff may be back in May, I cast my Pay Pal card in the raffle bucket. Sign me up

Thanks

TT:cb


----------



## auradefect (Apr 11, 2007)

I'd most likely do this as well.


----------



## Snakeyes (Mar 1, 2007)

Don't know why I missed this sticky before...

If there's another raffle coming up soon count me in, sounds like fun :tu


----------



## daveteal (Sep 7, 2006)

count me in:bl


----------



## brownbuffalo (Apr 11, 2007)

If possible, count this newb in.

Thanks


----------



## almarasco (Jul 6, 2007)

I would like to participate also. Let me know the details.

Thanks,

:ss


----------



## ssutton219 (Apr 17, 2007)

I would be willing to take the reins if there is no problem with this..I just read all the post and have the number generator as a bookmark now to use for my kids. I spend alot of time here and would love to keep this going. Some of you may not know me but I have a few gorillas here that will vouch for me..I hope!! Anyways I will PM hog and check then we will see where I am at.



Shawn


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

ssutton219 said:


> I would be willing to take the reins if there is no problem with this..I just read all the post and have the number generator as a bookmark now to use for my kids. I spend alot of time here and would love to keep this going. Some of you may not know me but I have a few gorillas here that will vouch for me..I hope!! Anyways I will PM hog and check then we will see where I am at.
> 
> Shawn


Got your PM Shawn, and for the public record, I will let Jeff decide if he wants to pass this on, as it is his baby.


----------



## ssutton219 (Apr 17, 2007)

OK Guys....I have Pmed Jeff and he has given me his blessing and offered any and all help I need within reason on his time(Busy with school and work) so I am going to revive it on Friday with all the rules and details. Please pm me or post in here on wanting to be on the New Raffle list, and please any Ideas or suggestions are welcomed!! Thank you for your support!




Shawn


----------



## ssutton219 (Apr 17, 2007)

UPDATE

So its not Friday but been busy with getting ready to head to AR in less then 2 weeks. But here it goes......


Under 20 chances, cost = $2.00 Over 20 chances, cost = $1
Prize will be a 5-pack or equivalent sampler of high quality
Winner may be able to have a choice between packs
Raffle funds will buy the best pack available with the money
Unused funds will either be rolled into the next raffle or donated to Club Stogie
Payment methods Snail Mail or PayPal
Drawing method I will assign numbers of when I receive funds, and I will use a randomizer to pick the numbers...I am not participating!!

Please Let me know if there are any concerns and Please let me know when you all want to start!!

Shawn


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

ssutton219 said:


> UPDATE
> 
> So its not Friday but been busy with getting ready to head to AR in less then 2 weeks. But here it goes......
> 
> ...


Shawn, might I suggest you start a new thread to cut down the confusion? Maybe call it Raffle II or something? If you like that idea, let me know and I will close this one down for you.


----------



## ssutton219 (Apr 17, 2007)

That would probably be better!! Thanks and close it!!



Shawn


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

ssutton219 said:


> That would probably be better!! Thanks and close it!!
> 
> Shawn


I got it.


----------

